# training quote of the day...



## leashedForLife

_ "My riding instructor said:
'You can only learn one thing at a time. Horses learn one thing at a time. We all learn 
one thing at a time.' I looked at her. Then I said, 'Well, Border Collies learn three things 
at once - & if you're not careful, they learn two of them the way you don't want them to."

~~~~~~~ Anonymous [who is, of course, female] ;-} _

i love this one. :laugh: from my buddy & fellow-trainer, Stine Theed.


----------



## Twiggy

Yup - spot on Terry...:thumbup1:


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Panic is not an effective long-term organizing strategy.' 
~ Starhawk, American activist & writer_

via fellow Force-Free-trainer & author, Pat Miller.


----------



## lucylastic

On a more serious note, in dog training, best results come when we teach one thing at a time.


----------



## leashedForLife

"My most satisfying aspect of animal training is a very simple moment. After a show, 
when I leave the stage door... & there is a crowd gathered, sometimes I hear someone say... 
_"How did they make that dog do that?"_ 
I smile, because I am the only 'they', and I do it with love."

- William Berloni, the trainer who transformed a severely-abused dog from a shelter into Sandy, 
the canine-star of the first Broadway production of 'Annie' in 1976.

http://tinyurl.com/3ufrfk3 The New York Times' *Theater Special*, 
'Good Boy! A Trainers Tony Treat' - 
Berloni was honored in June for his lengthy career of notable contributions to stage & screen.


> _Scruffy mutts have been very good to Mr. Berloni since he was a recent high school graduate and aspiring actor in 1976 apprenticing at the Goodspeed Opera House in East Haddam, Conn. He was promised a part in one of its shows  and his Equity card  if he could find a dog and train it to play Little Orphan Annies best friend, Sandy.
> 
> *He plucked the original Sandy from an animal shelter for $7 the day before the dog was to be euthanized.*
> After that 1976 Goodspeed run Mr. Berloni moved to a fifth-floor walkup in the West Village to attend New York University,
> newly acquired Equity card and dog in tow. The acting career didnt pan out, but when Annie moved to Broadway
> a year later, Sandy ended up playing every single performance of the lengthy run (except for a two-week stretch
> when he joined his young co-star, Andrea McArdle, in Liberaces Las Vegas show).
> 
> As far as Im concerned, Bills indispensable, said Martin Charnin, the lyricist and original director for 'Annie'.
> Ive done 19 productions of Annie with him, & the dog has responded wonderfully in each one." _


----------



## leashedForLife

_Dogs travel hundreds of miles during their lifetimes, responding to such commands as 'come' & 'fetch'." 
~~~~~ Stephen Baker _


----------



## leashedForLife

_"I was haunted by trainers going, 'Up, up, up, get up...' You find yourself picking your head up 
& then realizing, 'They aren't talking to me'." _
~~~~~ Jeff Daniels, speaking about shooting the film, 101 Dalmatians.


----------



## grandad

Maturity is knowing that the volume knob can also be turned anti clockwise


----------



## leashedForLife

_'In theory, there is no gap between theory and practice. In practice, there is.' 
~~~~~~~~~ Yogi Berra_


----------



## grandad

Every one wants to harvest, but not many are willing to plough


----------



## leashedForLife

_'In dog training, jerk is a noun, not a verb.'_
~~~~~~~ Dr. Dennis Fetko


----------



## grandad

Unless you put your ear to the ground you won't hear the buffalo coming.


----------



## grandad

Don't do what doesn't work. Do what does.


----------



## CarolineH

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## leashedForLife

_Every dog should have a human of her or his own - There's just nothing like a well-behaved, well-trained person 
around the house to spread the dog's blanket, fetch breakfast or dinner, play a nice game of tug, drive the car 
to the park or beach, or tuck the dog in when s/he comes home bone-tired & ready for a long sleep on that comfy bed.

of course, dogs provide services, too - fetch newspapers or ducks, announce visitors, herd the cats or the kids, 
provide emotional support & entertain, awaken humans when they oversleep, keep them moving, get them out 
to see sunrise or grazing deer or walk in the woods - & keep us humans on our toes, solving training problems. 
~~~~~~~ terry pride_


----------



## tashax

*Understanding your dog and knowing how to control him, develop his potentials, and resolve behavior problems, emotional conflicts and frustrations are no less essential than love and respect.

Michael W. Fox *


----------



## leashedForLife

_Men cannot think like dogs.... a human who is given an intricate problem will spend all day trying to solve it, 
but a canine will have the sense to give up and do something else instead. 
~~~~~~~~~~~ Corey Ford _


----------



## grandad

Having the courage to find a new path is having the courage to make new mistakes


----------



## lucylastic

Train the dog you have, not the one you think you should have.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'He listens to his trainer real good. He just doesn't listen to me. 
I still can't get him to do nothing.' 

~~~~~~~~~ Evander Holyfield speaking of his Akita, who went thru obedience training with a professional trainer._


----------



## grandad

we can judge the heart of a man, by his treatment of animals


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I agree with Agassiz that dogs possess something very like conscience.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Charles Darwin _


----------



## grandad

You can say any fool thing to a dog and the dog will give you a look that says, my god your right, i never would have thought of that


----------



## leashedForLife

the verbatim quote is,

_'You can say any fool thing to a dog, and the dog will give you this look that says, "My God, you're RIGHT! 
I NEVER would have thought of that!"_ 

and the credit goes to _*Dave Barry*_, a wonderful writer whose comedy is not obscene, 
grotesque, or abusive - who'd a thunk it - just marvelously funny. :001_smile:


----------



## grandad

I don't like that man, I must get to know him better - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I like them all  Pointers, Setters, Retrievers, Spaniels  what have you. I've had good ones 
& bad of several kinds. Most of the bad ones were my fault, & most of the good ones would have 
been good under any circumstances.' 

~~~~~~~~~~ Gene Hill _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'All my dogs have been scamps & thieves & troublemakers...
and I've adored them all.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Helen Hayes_


----------



## grandad

Train for every eventuality


----------



## grandad

Train me.............to train the dog PLEASE!!


----------



## leashedForLife

_'It is a truism to say that the dog is largely what his master makes of him: he can be savage & dangerous, 
untrustworthy, cringing & fearful; or... faithful & loyal, courageous and the best of companions & allies.' 

~~~~~~~~ Sir Ranulph Fiennes _


----------



## grandad

We need to learn to understand the language of dogs so that we can understand what our dogs are telling us. That is the secret of a good life together. Turid Ruugas.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'How true it is that dogs reflect the character of their masters! A noisy, blustering windbag of a man 
inevitably has a dog that rushes out to roar at everything that will give ground to him. The dour chap possesses 
a sullen beast of kind, and your hail-fellow sort of person usually owns a merry member of the tail-waggers, 
that considers all passers-by, friends.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ Paul A. Curtis _


----------



## grandad

leashedForLife said:


> _'How true it is that dogs reflect the character of their masters! A noisy, blustering windbag of a man
> inevitably has a dog that rushes out to roar at everything that will give ground to him. The dour chap possesses
> a sullen beast of kind, and your hail-fellow sort of person usually owns a merry member of the tail-waggers,
> that considers all passers-by, friends.'
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~ Paul A. Curtis _


So true..your dog is your mirror.


----------



## grandad

Do not make the mistake of treating your dogs like a humans or they will treat you like dogs - Martha Scott


----------



## NicoleW

I like that one.


----------



## CarolineH

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

CarolineH said:


> Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


You are repeating yourself .... first sign of madness you know


----------



## CarolineH

Irish Setter Gal said:


> You are repeating yourself .... first sign of madness you know


LOL! Next I'll be putting the phone in the fridge! :lol:


----------



## lucylastic

Your dog's temperament is dictated by whether or not they are balanced. This has a lot to do with whether or not you are balanced yourself.
Cesar Milan


----------



## leashedForLife

_'...then there's the personal question so many of Lassie's fans want to ask: 
Is he allowed on the furniture? *Of course*, he is  but, then, he's the one who paid for it.' 

~~~~~~~~ Julia Glass_


----------



## grandad

Don't worry about perfection, you'll never reach it


----------



## NicoleW

grandad said:


> Don't worry about perfection, you'll never reach it


 speak for yourself


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Aim for a star - any eejit can hit a gutter.' 
~~~~~~~ terry pride_


----------



## grandad

tut tut girls, don't jump to quickly. it wasn't me who said it.  twas someone else. I'm already perfick. 

So I'll leave you with another one 


Some days your the dog, some days your the hydrant


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Why, that dog is practically a Phi Beta Kappa. She can sit up and beg, 
& she can give her paw -- I don't say she *will*, but she can.' 

~~~~~~~~~~ Dorothy Parker _


----------



## CarolineH

'It's not a problem, until it becomes one' Me!


----------



## grandad

In order to really enjoy a dog, one merely doesn't train him to be semi human. The point is to open oneself to the possibilty of becoming partly dog.

Edward Hoagland


----------



## 8tansox

My dear old dad had a favourite saying .....


"you get the dog you deserve!" I don't know who he got it from, or whether it was his, but it's so true.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The old saw about "old dogs & new tricks" only applies to certain people.' 
~~~~~~~~~ Daniel Pinkwater in 'Train Your Dog, Dammit!'_


----------



## grandad

The difference between try and triumph is a little umph


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If we can teach a killer whale to pee in a cup, you can train your dog without the use of punishment.' 

~~~~~~~~~~ Ted Turner, head-trainer at SeaWorld _


----------



## grandad

I've been busy......hay making and harvest time coming up. 

"I named my dog 'Stay'... so I can say 'Come here, Stay. Come here, Stay.'"
- Steven Wright


----------



## grandad

"To err is human, to forgive, canine."
- Unknown


----------



## grandad

"When a dog runs at you, whistle for him."
- Henry David Thoreau


----------



## grandad

"The biggest dog has been a pup."
- Joaquin Miller, US poet


----------



## grandad

"First you learn a new language, profanity; and second you learn not to discipline your dogs when you're mad, and that's most of the time when you're training dogs."
- Lou Schultz, trainer of Alaskan Huskies


----------



## grandad

"The dog is a yes-animal. Very popular with people who can't afford a yes man."
- Robertson Davies, Canadian author


----------



## grandad

"When a man's best friend is his dog, that dog has a problem."
- Edward Abbey


----------



## grandad

"He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion."
- Unknown


----------



## leashedForLife

_A scientific truth does not triumph by convincing its opponents & making them see the light, 
but rather because its opponents eventually die, & a new generation grows up that is familiar with it. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ Max Planck _


----------



## lucylastic

Current score
LFL 22
Grandad 25
Good Game
:wink:


----------



## leashedForLife

lucylastic said:


> Current score
> LFL 22
> Grandad 25
> Good Game
> :wink:


no recognition for anyone else? :huh: Tsk.


----------



## lucylastic

Others 11
:lol::lol:


----------



## leashedForLife

from The Doggie Dictionary -

_Guests:_ people who come to your home to see you whine at the table, bark loudly, 
jump on women wearing pantyhose, & do other tricks which you wouldn't think of doing 
just for the family. 

~~~~~~~~~~~ _Peg Kehret_


----------



## grandad

"When a dog wags her tail and barks at the same time, how do you know which end to believe?"


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Because of Diamond, I have had to begin much of the work afresh. I will not, however, rid myself 
of her, nor even punish her. She knew not what she was doing, and that which she did was for my 
protection & for love of my person. Her place remains at my side, or against my feet when I lie abed.' 

~~~~~~~~~~ Sir Isaac Newton _

his Pomeranian, Diamond, tried to 'guard' him from a stranger at his door; in the process, Diamond knocked over 
a candle, setting afire & burning to ash all of Newton's papers, including his writings on the law of gravity.


----------



## NicoleW

Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## leashedForLife

_ Ogden Nash wrote on the second copy of his book for Carlson...

To Tom Carlson or his dog - depending on whose taste it best suits.

Carlson's dog destroyed his first copy. _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'No dog is as well-bred or as well-mannered or as distinguished & handsome.' 

~~~~~~~ Eugene O'Neill writing of Blemie, his Dalmatian _


----------



## grandad

the 6 p principle.

Preparation and planning prevents p*ss poor performance.

The SAS.......................


----------



## grandad

"When you feel dog tired at night, it may be because you've growled all day long."
- Unknown


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The next-door neighbors had a German police-dog that... acts as bodyguard for the lady of the house, 
& one day we was over there and the host says to slap his Mrs. on the arm & see what happened - 
so I slapped her on the arm, & I can still *show* you what happened.' 

~~~~~~~~ a cautionary tale from Ring Lardner _


----------



## grandad

"Man is an animal that makes bargains; no other animal does this - one dog does not change a bone with another."
- Adam Smith


----------



## leashedForLife

grandad said:


> "Man is an animal that makes bargains; no other animal does this - one dog does not change a bone with another."
> - Adam Smith


Mr Smith was a very well-known economist, but he's a lousy ethologist.  [not his fault.]

many animals make bargains, trade quid-pro-quo, & have a basic understanding of justice - 
what's fair or unfair. It's been the topic of many doctoral theses, over the years.

primate societies of many species revolve around trading & sharing, favors & exchanges.

dogs do it, too - not by trading grooming, but by recognizing favors & fairness. 
if i give Sandy a steak-tidbit for a Sit-Stay & give Fido a kibble-bit for his Sit-Stay, he'll go along with it for a while; 
then he'll QUIT, as he's getting plain-old kibble, while Sandy gets steak for the same work.  not fair!


----------



## grandad

"Old dogs, like old shoes, are comfortable. They might be a bit out of shape and a little worn around the edges, but they fit well."
- Bonnie Wilcox 'Old Dogs, Old Friends'


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

leashedForLife said:


> many animals make bargains, trade quid-pro-quo, & have a basic understanding of justice -
> what's fair or unfair. It's been the topic of many doctoral theses, over the years.


The chances of my two trading bones is to be fair, a bit fat zero :wink:

However they understand when they are missing out when the other is getting extras for great learning whilst the other has to watch and wait their turn.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Every dog isn't a growler, and every growler isn't a dog.' 
~~~~~~~~~ Anonymous _ [who is as always, female ]


----------



## lucylastic

One more by LFL and it will be 29 each :laugh:


----------



## lucylastic

Thanks for the rep LFL:wink:


----------



## leashedForLife

lucylastic said:


> Thanks for the rep LFL:wink:


U're very welcome, i'm sure - and many more of the same.


----------



## NicoleW

"Woof" *Farts*

- Duke, 2011.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Blessed are the flexible, for they shall not get bent out of shape.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ Betsy Shirley, who with her husband raised Buck Brannaman & his brother, Smokie, 
after they were taken from their ferociously-abusive father. The Shirleys raised 23 foster-boys over the years._


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I don't need easy, just possible.' 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Bethany Hamilton _


----------



## grandad

K.i.s.s. 

Keep 
it 
simple 

stupid


----------



## leashedForLife

_'There's not much you can do with a terrier, ma'am.' 

~~~~~~~~ a Los Angeles dog-trainer [who shall remain nameless ]._


----------



## grandad

"If your dog doesn't like someone you probably shouldn't either."
- Unknown


----------



## leashedForLife

_ "Rambunctious, rumbustious, delinquent dogs become angelic when sitting." 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ Dr. Ian Dunbar_

[via x*HuskyLover*x on Dog-Chat]


----------



## grandad

"Children aren't dogs; adults aren't gods." - Haitian Proverb


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Show me a dog who still cannot perform a task after it has been trained over & over again, 
and I'll tell you who the slow learner is.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Barry McDonald _


----------



## grandad

A well trained and researched handler will always be a happy one.


----------



## leashedForLife

Jan's retort when a passerby claimed she needs to 'dominate' her dog, who was happily playing fetch: 
_ "Biplanes fly, but there better ways to get where you're going in the 21st-century. 
The same is true of dog-training."


from my colleague, Jan Pimm Casey - i love it. :laugh: _


----------



## springerpete

Get your dog to work for you because he wants to, not because he's afraid not to. That's always been my method of bringing on my dogs, It's worked for me, May take a little longer, but it works,


----------



## leashedForLife

_'[They say] dogs are pack animals, but it's difficult to imagine a pack of standard Poodles... 
and if there was such a thing as a pack of standard Poodles, where would they rove to? 
Bloomingdale's?' 

~~~~~~~~~~~ Yvonne Clifford _


----------



## grandad

Chasing your tail gets you nowhere ... 'cept back to where you started


----------



## leashedForLife

my friend & colleague, Pat - :thumbup: 
_"There is not a shred of doubt in my mind - I would much rather have cookies 
in my jacket pockets than a chain around my dog's neck." 
~~~~~~~~~~~ Pat Miller _


----------



## grandad

"In a perfect world, every dog would have a home and every home would have a dog."


----------



## Elles

"Play is serious business." My collie. 

If you're not training your dog, your dog is training you. 

If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you always got.

Practice makes perfect, practice the perfect to perfection, or you could perfect the less perfect practice.


----------



## leashedForLife

something to live up to -

_'[Human] is a dog's idea of what God should be.' 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Holbrook Jackson _


----------



## grandad

"Things that upset a terrier may pass virtually unnoticed by a Great Dane."
- Smiley Blanton


----------



## lucylastic

When you think you know everything, you have learned nothing.


----------



## grandad

"Do not respond to a barking dog."


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Blessed is the person who has earned the love of an old dog.'

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Sydney Jeanne Seward _


----------



## grandad

"The greater love is a mother's; then comes a dog's; then a sweetheart's."


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If your dog thinks you're the greatest person in the world, don't seek a second opinion.' 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Jim Fiebig _


----------



## grandad

Every dog must have a soul, somewhere deep inside
Where all his hurts and grievances are buried with his pride. 
Where he decides the good and bad, the wrong way from the right,
And where his judgement carefully is hidden from our sight.

A dog must have a secret place, where every thought abides,
A sort of close acquaintance that he trusts in and confides. 

And when accused unjustly for himself, He cannot speak,
Rebuked, He finds within his soul, the comfort he must seek.

He'll love, tho'he is unloved, and he'll serve tho'badly used,
And one kind word will wipe away the times when he's abused.

Altho' his heart may break in two, his love will still be whole,
Because God gave to every dog an understanding Soul!


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole.' 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Roger Caras _


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

Blimey Grandad - that's a bit heartfelt, you must be a soppy old soul


----------



## grandad

Irish Setter Gal said:


> Blimey Grandad - that's a bit heartfelt, you must be a soppy old soul


More like soppy old sod :wink:


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs are our link to paradise. They don't know evil or jealousy or discontent. To sit with a dog 
on a hillside on a glorious afternoon is to be back in Eden, where doing nothing was not boring - 
it was peace.' 
~~~~~~~~~ Milan Kundera _


----------



## grandad

"If you are a host to your guest, be a host to his dog also."


----------



## Barkie

If I teach the cat how to play ball we can play ball together

Springer x Border Collie age 4 months.


----------



## grandad

"Did you ever walk into a room and forget why you walked in? I think that is how dogs spend their lives."


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Did you ever walk into a room and forget why you walked in? I think that is how 
dogs spend their lives.'
~~~~~~~~~~~~ *Sue Murphy*_

please attribute quotes from a known author - it's only polite to acknowledge the source.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The fidelity of a dog is a precious gift, demanding no less binding moral responsibilities 
than the friendship of a human being. The bond with a dog is as lasting as the ties of this earth can ever be.

~~~~~~~~~ Konrad Lorenz _


----------



## grandad

leashedForLife said:


> _'Did you ever walk into a room and forget why you walked in? I think that is how
> dogs spend their lives.'
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~ *Sue Murphy*_
> 
> please attribute quotes from a known author - it's only polite to acknowledge the source.


nothing like keeping your childish nature in check. ~~~~~~~ grandad


----------



## lucylastic

Every setback is a new training opportunity.


Me.


----------



## grandad

Every dog was a pup once. 

There probably is an author for this, I can't find them. so if there is an author please forgive me for not accrediting you with the quote. But no doubt when you wrote it, you were thinking about the dog rather than getting your name re-produced all the times.


----------



## Nonnie

Isn't it sad that people who come on here with genuine problems, looking for help and support, get hardly any replies, whilst this crap runs to 12 pages.

Does it even have a purpose? Except for a few members to use it as an excuse to give badly veiled and rather pathetic insults towards others.


----------



## grandad

Nonnie said:


> Isn't it sad that people who come on here with genuine problems, looking for help and support, get hardly any replies, whilst this crap runs to 12 pages.
> 
> Does it even have a purpose? Except for a few members to use it as an excuse to give badly veiled and rather pathetic insults towards others.


Nothing like starting the day with a purpose. Especially if your training a dog. Keeps you motivated, focussed, and a gives a feeling of support. Helps you to not be frustrated with progress, and brings it all into perspective.

If something bright and unexpected comes along, you should always follow it -- if only to see where it takes you


----------



## leashedForLife

Nonnie said:


> Isn't it sad... people... come [to PF-uk] with genuine problems, looking for help & support,
> [&] get hardly any replies...


funny - i make PLENTY of suggestions to many people, including book titles, video-links for How-To, 
support groups, trainer suggestions for their local area, possible tests for their vets to explore [thyroid, 
joint pain, other issues that seem applicable]... _and i started the thread._ 


Nonnie said:


> ...whilst this crap...


if it's crap, dear, don't read it. :001_smile: Problem solved. 


Nonnie said:


> ...runs to 12 pages.


gee, by my count, it's only 3. 

suggestion:
reset Ur preferences to *40 posts per page*, & see how much cleaner reading becomes, 
plus there's less re-loading - altho more scrolling. Gain some, give some.


Nonnie said:


> Does it even have a purpose? Except for a few members to use it as an excuse to give badly veiled
> & rather pathetic insults towards others.


_*i started it, Nonnie - *
BECAUSE i think many thoughtful, inspiring, funny, touching, or otherwise worthwhile quotes 
are well-worth sharing; for a laugh, for insight, to recall our own much-loved pets, to see dogs 
or training or the people-pet connection from a different POV.

don't try to claim that the thread BEGAN as some sort of mud-flinging contest.

if U want to snark, do it somewhere else, thanks; this thread is for sharing quotes 
that i think are, for any of a dozen reasons, worth sharing. *Anyone with quotes 
they'd like to share is welcome - * & thank U kindly for participating. :001_smile:

Dogs & their people are, IMO, worth celebrating, remembering, & smiling over - 
dogs give us joy, help us in our work, are our partners in sports & playmates for our kids.

bad cess to you, Nonnie; trying to make this thread into contention, & an argument 
rather than a place to share. :nono: 
Sincerely, 
- terry _


----------



## grandad

leashedForLife said:


> funny - i make PLENTY of suggestions to many people, including book titles, video-links for How-To,
> support groups, trainer suggestions for their local area, possible tests for their vets to explore [thyroid,
> joint pain, other issues that seem applicable]... _and i started the thread._
> 
> if it's crap, dear, don't read it. :001_smile: Problem solved.
> 
> gee, by my count, it's only 3.
> 
> suggestion:
> reset Ur preferences to *40 posts per page*, & see how much cleaner reading becomes,
> plus there's less re-loading - altho more scrolling. Gain some, give some.
> 
> _*i started it, Nonnie - *
> BECAUSE i think many thoughtful, inspiring, funny, touching, or otherwise worthwhile quotes
> are well-worth sharing; for a laugh, for insight, to recall our own much-loved pets, to see dogs
> or training or the people-pet connection from a different POV.
> 
> don't try to claim that the thread BEGAN as some sort of mud-flinging contest.
> 
> if U want to snark, do it somewhere else, thanks; this thread is for sharing quotes
> that i think are, for any of a dozen reasons, worth sharing. *Anyone with quotes
> they'd like to share is welcome - * & thank U kindly for participating. :001_smile:
> 
> Dogs & their people are, IMO, worth celebrating, remembering, & smiling over -
> dogs give us joy, help us in our work, are our partners in sports & playmates for our kids.
> 
> bad cess to you, Nonnie; trying to make this thread into contention, & an argument
> rather than a place to share. :nono:
> Sincerely,
> - terry _


I agree.................

maturity is knowing that a volume knob can also be turned anti clock wise :wink:


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Whoever said you can't buy happiness forgot about little puppies.'

~~~~~~~~~ Gene Hill _

for more from this gundog enthusiast - 
Amazon.com: Gene Hill: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle

his obit: 
Gene Atkins Hill, 69, Columnist For Field and Stream Magazine - Obituary; Biography - NYTimes.com


----------



## grandad

Nobody cares how much you know, until they know how much you care


----------



## Nonnie

leashedForLife said:


> funny - i make PLENTY of suggestions to many people, including book titles, video-links for How-To,
> support groups, trainer suggestions for their local area, possible tests for their vets to explore [thyroid,
> joint pain, other issues that seem applicable]... _and i started the thread._
> 
> if it's crap, dear, don't read it. :001_smile: Problem solved.
> 
> gee, by my count, it's only 3.
> 
> suggestion:
> reset Ur preferences to *40 posts per page*, & see how much cleaner reading becomes,
> plus there's less re-loading - altho more scrolling. Gain some, give some.
> 
> _*i started it, Nonnie - *
> BECAUSE i think many thoughtful, inspiring, funny, touching, or otherwise worthwhile quotes
> are well-worth sharing; for a laugh, for insight, to recall our own much-loved pets, to see dogs
> or training or the people-pet connection from a different POV.
> 
> don't try to claim that the thread BEGAN as some sort of mud-flinging contest.
> 
> if U want to snark, do it somewhere else, thanks; this thread is for sharing quotes
> that i think are, for any of a dozen reasons, worth sharing. *Anyone with quotes
> they'd like to share is welcome - * & thank U kindly for participating. :001_smile:
> 
> Dogs & their people are, IMO, worth celebrating, remembering, & smiling over -
> dogs give us joy, help us in our work, are our partners in sports & playmates for our kids.
> 
> bad cess to you, Nonnie; trying to make this thread into contention, & an argument
> rather than a place to share. :nono:
> Sincerely,
> - terry _


tl;dr

Personally LFL, i find you one of the rudest, most arrogant and condescending members. Ive read numerous of your holier than thou replies, especially to new members, and wonder why you havent been permanently banned.

You seem to be under the impression you know it all, and that your opinion is the only one, and the correct one, and constantly talk down to other members.

I was just going to leave my statement/opinion as a single post, but i wont have it dictated to me where i can post, and what opinions i can have. I stand by what i said, i think this thread is nothing more than a way for a few members to have digs at each other, and people with genuine problems are ignored in favour of some "my penis is bigger than your penis" debates.

Also, if you are going to quote me, (or anyone else for that matter) dont alter my post to an unreadable and grammatical nightmare. Either quote it as is, or don't quote at all.

And yes 12 pages (well 13 now).


----------



## grandad

You reap what you sow.


----------



## leashedForLife

Nonnie said:


> You seem to be under the impression you know it all, & that your opinion is the only one,
> & the correct one, & constantly talk down to other members.


i quote others here - trainers, pet-owners, hunters, & so on - because i value their thoughts, appreciate their POV, 
or just enjoy their reminiscence. Some are specialists in fields where they are top competitors; others are just 
wonderful, evocative writers. I think there's *one quote* of my own; the rest are all other folks' words.

i'm sorry U think i 'talk down' to others. 


Nonnie said:


> ...i think this thread is... a way for a few members to have digs at each other,
> & *people with genuine problems are ignored* in favour of... "my penis is bigger than your's", debates.


that's Ur opinion - to which U are certainly entitled.

here's a link to search for my posts - 
http://tinyurl.com/4xxjsrl

page ONE includes *18 posts in reply to queries*, 2 on this 'quotes' thread, & 5 on Hurricane Irene; 
page TWO includes only *3 replies to queries*; the rest are Irene & the VA earthquake. 
page 3 includes *11 replies to queries*, 4 on research-articles, 6 on the VA-quake, 1 re a news-story, 
1 re pet hospice-care, 2 on SAR-training. 
page 4 has 25 replies to queries - of 25 listed posts. 
page 5 has 1 'quote' post [this thread]; *17 replies to queries of 25;* 3 new-posts on the k9-body-lang sticky; 
1 bumping a thread on growls; 2 on preventing dog-bites; & 1 on CM/DW's marketing from a UK trainer.

that's 5 pages; 125 posts, 18 + 3 + 11 + 25 + 17 = 74 replies to queries or *59% replies.* 
since quakes & hurricanes are not everyday, if i drop page 2, it's 100 posts, *71% replies to queries.*

it's apparent most of my posts are replies to queries; if my advice is so bad, & my manner so abrasive, 
perhaps U would volunteer to fill the breech? :001_smile:

i spent today helping my downstairs neighbor get wet stuff out of her house, & sanitize the floors & walls; 
i taped the broken dryer-vent cover back in place for another neighbor, as the vent-pipe is being used 
by field-crickets to get into her house, & the loud chirrups are keeping them awake at night. [her laundry-room 
is 2 steps down, & did flood via the vent-pipe; floating debris snapped off the vent-cover].


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs feel very strongly that they should always go with you in the car, 
in case the need should arise for them to bark violently at nothing, right in your ear.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Dave Barry _


----------



## grandad

"I think we are drawn to dogs because they are the uninhibited creatures we might be if we weren't certain we knew better."
- George Bird Evans, "Troubles with Bird Dogs"


----------



## leashedForLife

_'There's facts about dogs, and then there's opinions about them. The dogs have the facts, 
& the humans have the opinions. If you want the facts about the dog, always get them straight 
from the dog. If you want opinions, get them from humans.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ J. Allen Boone _


----------



## grandad

"No matter how little money and how few possesions you own, having a dog makes you rich."
- Louis Sabin


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Negative reinforcement requires the use of aversives: events the person will avoid or escape, given 
the opportunity. Because of this, negative reinforcement is said to involve 'escape-avoidance learning'. 
The behavior involved results in the person escaping from, or avoiding, exposure to the negative 
reinforcer.'

~~~~~~~~~ Paul Chance, 1st Course in Applied Behavior Analysis, page-103_


----------



## grandad

"If you are a dog and your owner suggests that you wear a sweater. . . suggest that he wear a tail."
- Fran Lebowitz


----------



## arlow

It's completely impossible to train a dog without using aversives, no matter how much one tries. 

~~~~Lou Castle


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

arlow said:


> It's completely impossible to train a dog without using aversives, no matter how much one tries.
> 
> ~~~~Lou Castle


"Provide a balanced argument in less than 200 words" [me] - just like a GCSE English Language essay title,


----------



## grandad

Not getting involved in arguments about CM or EC's anymore 
~~~~~~~ Grandad

Well shave my bum and call me cheeky 
:smile5:


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I care not for a man's religion whose dog & cat are not the better for it.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Abraham Lincoln_


----------



## grandad

"I named my dog 'Stay'... so I can say 'Come here, Stay. Come here, Stay.'"
- Steven Wright


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Things that upset a Terrier may pass virtually unnoticed by a Great Dane.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~ Smiley Blanton _


----------



## grandad

"You may have a dog that won't sit up, roll over or even cook breakfast, not because she's too stupid to learn how but because she's too smart to bother."
- Rick Horowitz


----------



## leashedForLife

_"In order to keep a true perspective of one's importance, everyone should have a dog 
who will worship them, & a cat who will ignore them." 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ Dereke Bruce; Taipei, Taiwan_


----------



## grandad

There comes a time when you just have to trust your dog. After all he knows more about other dogs than you. :smile5:


----------



## diefenbaker

"Come here and sit down" - my wife.... FAIL


----------



## grandad

There is more than one way to amuse a woman hmy::wink::smile5:


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A dog teaches a boy fidelity, perseverance, & to turn around three times 
before lying down.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~ Robert Benchley _

Benchley was a member of the Round-table at the Algonquin Club in NYC & a compatriot of Dorothy Parker. 
Robert Benchley: A Profile in Humor


----------



## leashedForLife

anger & punitive behaviors when teaching doctors in training:

_ '...it became obvious to me that different neurosurgeons respond to stress in different 
ways. ... I have witnessed temper-tantrums, high-decibel yelling, & even... foot-stomping... 
observed instruments... flung to the floor... & watched nurses flee from the room, scared to return. 
*Unfortunately, a hot temper does tend to get the OR-staff to spring into action, albeit 
grudgingly & bitterly, & the fact that it works can reinforce the bad behavior. *
Problems arise, though, when a hot-tempered surgeon exhibits such behavior outside the OR... 
he may feel like a king in the OR & hospital hallways, [but] nobody outside of this isolated world 
acknowledges his royalty.'_

- Katrina Firlik, _Another Day in the Frontal Lobe_

punishment can be highly rewarding to the punisher - which does not mean that it's a good tactic, 
only that it's appealing & often reinforcing to those who use it.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

leashedForLife said:


> _'A dog teaches a boy fidelity, perseverance, & to turn around three times
> before lying down.'
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~ Robert Benchley _


Nah - got that wrong - personal experience has it being at least 4or 5 and I have counted 7 times as being a personal best by my four yr old.


----------



## leashedForLife

Irish Setter Gal said:


> Nah - got that wrong...


for Ur convenience, i've found Benchley's grave for U - 
Robert Benchley (1889 - 1945) - Find A Grave Memorial

U can go there & discuss it in person - or perhaps if he's not too busy, U can contact him via a Ouija board?


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I loathe people who keep dogs. They are cowards who haven't got the guts 
to bite people themselves.' 

~~~~~~~~~ August Strindberg _

August Strindberg


----------



## leashedForLife

_'In order to really enjoy a dog, one doesn't merely try to train him to be semihuman. 
The point of it is to open oneself to the possibility of becoming partly a dog.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~ Edward Hoagland _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A really companionable & indispensable dog is an accident of nature. 
You can't get it by breeding for it, & you can't buy it with money. It just happens along.' 

~~~~~~~~~ E. B. White, _ The Care and Training of a Dog


----------



## leashedForLife

_'You may have a dog that won't sit up, roll over or even cook breakfast, not because 
she's too stupid to learn how, but because she's too smart to bother.' 

~~~~~~~~~ Rick Horowitz, a columnist at the Chicago Tribune _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Newfoundland dogs are good to save children from drowning, but you must have 
a pond of water handy & a child, or else there will be no profit in boarding a Newfoundland.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~ Josh Billings _


----------



## grandad

"Dogs are our link to paradise. They don't know evil or jealousy or discontent. To sit with a dog on a hillside on a glorious afternoon is to be back in Eden, where doing nothing was not boring--it was peace."
- Milan Kundera


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Training is simple, but not easy.'

'Empower - dont overpower.'

'There is no such thing as perfect behavior.'

'There is nothing worse than yesterday's science.' 

- all from Bob Bailey - trainer extraordinaire, with hundreds of species & over 60-years 
of force-free, coercion-free training of non-humans, & over 40-years of teaching his fellow humans.

i have a heartful of gratitude for his many years of work, both training & teaching, & for the Brelands, 
his partners in Animal Behavior Enterprises, & Marian Breland-Bailey, his wife, another marvelous trainer._

for more information: Page Title


----------



## grandad

"What counts is not necessarily the size of the dog in the fight; it's the size of the fight in the dog."
- Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## grandad

Was you really prepared for that training session this morning?


----------



## leashedForLife

U can't have too-much Bailey  -

'The difference between good & great trainers is "good enough".'

~~~~~~~ Bob Bailey 

good trainers stop with good-enough. Great trainers improve results from good-enough to great.


----------



## lucylastic

"Feel the fear and do it anyway"

Susan McBane


----------



## grandad

Bring your boy up like a wolf and a wolf is what you will get.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A good dog is so much a nobler beast than an indifferent man that one sometimes 
gladly exchanges the society of one for that of the other. 

~~~~~~~~~~~ William Francis Butler _


----------



## grandad

Always end training on a good note


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Histories are more full of examples of the fidelity of dogs than of friends.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ Alexander Pope _


----------



## grandad

"The dog was created specially for children. He is the god of frolic."
- Henry Ward Beecher


----------



## leashedForLife

oops - my mistake, sorry.


----------



## grandad

"To err is human, to forgive, canine."
- Unknown


----------



## leashedForLife

on regret -

_'If a picture wasn't going very well, I'd put a puppy dog in it, always a mongrel, you know, 
never one of the full-bred puppies. And then I'd put a bandage on its foot... I liked it when I did it, 
but now I'm sick of it.' 

~~~~~~~ Norman Rockwell _


----------



## grandad

"A really companionable and indispensable dog is an accident of nature. You can't get it by breeding for it, and you can't buy it with money. It just happens along."
- E B White, The Care and Training of a Dog


----------



## leashedForLife

G-dad, 
2 of Ur last 3 entries were repeats - would U like to find new quotes? :


----------



## leashedForLife

_"By what right has the dog come to be regarded as a 'noble' animal? 
The more brutal & cruel & unjust you are... the more your fawning & adoring slave 
s/he becomes; whereas, if you shamefully misuse a cat once, s/he'll always maintain 
a dignified reserve toward you afterward; you'll never get their full confidence again." 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Mark Twain _


----------



## grandad

leashedForLife said:


> G-dad,
> 2 of Ur last 3 entries were repeats - would U like to find new quotes? :


A quote a day can be repeated can't it? After all everyday is different, therefore a quote would appertain to that particular day.

If you are going to walk on thin ice, you might as well dance


----------



## leashedForLife

_"I took my dog for a walk... all the way from New York to Florida... 
and I said to him, 'There, now you're done." 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ Steven Wright _


----------



## grandad

"Recipe; a series of step-by-step instructions for preparing ingredients you forgot to buy, in utensils you don't own, to make a dish the dog won't eat."
- Unknown


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The dog is a gentleman; I hope to go to his heaven, not man's.' 

~~~~~~~~~~ Mark Twain, in a letter to W D Howells on April 2nd, 1899 _


----------



## grandad

"Asking a working writer what he thinks about critics is like asking a lamp-post how it feels about dogs."
- Christopher Hampton


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Money will buy you a pretty good dog, but it won't buy the wag of his tail.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ Henry Wheeler Shaw _


----------



## grandad

leashedForLife said:


> _'Money will buy you a pretty good dog, but it won't buy the wag of his tail.'
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~ Henry Wheeler Shaw _


Is that a repeat?


----------



## grandad

"Asthma doesn't seem to bother me any more unless I'm around cigars or dogs. The thing that would bother me most would be a dog smoking a cigar."
- Steve Allen


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Yesterday I was a dog. Today I'm a dog. Tomorrow I'll probably still be a dog. 
~Sigh!..~ There's so little hope for advancement.' :nonod: 

~~~~~~~~ Snoopy 
[of *Peanuts* comic-strip fame, created by Charles Schulz AKA 'Sparky', 
DOB Nov-26, 1922, died Feb-12, 2000. Dog bless U, Sparky.] _


----------



## grandad

Get your head outta your arse


----------



## leashedForLife

_'How many legs does a dog have if you call the tail a leg? 
Four. Calling a tail a leg doesn't make it a leg.' 

~~~~~~~~ Abraham Lincoln _


----------



## grandad

just enough education to perform -stereophonics


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Any member introducing a dog into the Society's premises shall be liable to a fine of one pound. 
Any animal leading a blind person shall be deemed to be a cat.' 

- the Oxford Union Society's *Rule #46*; founded in London, England. _


----------



## grandad

Patience is the key, but consistency will open the door


----------



## lucylastic

I used to look at my dog and think "if you were a little smarter you could tell me what you were thinking", and he'd look at me like he was saying "if you were a little smarter, I wouldn't have to".
Fred Jungclaus.


----------



## grandad

Keep calm and eat cake


----------



## Jonesey

What a wonderful thread! I love the quotes, some of them are so insightful and others just hilarious. I started it this morning and finished it tonight - keep it going!


----------



## natty01

"get the dog up your bum" from trainer advising on teaching the A recall . nearly made me wee lol


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Operant behavior is maintained by its consequences. ... 
If a behavior occurs with annoying frequency, we can be reasonably sure that it pays off in some way. 
And if we can arrange the environment so that the behavior no longer pays-off, it will occur less often. 
That's *extinction*."

- 'First Course in Applied Behavior Analysis', Chapter 6: "Extinction & Differential Reinforcement"_


----------



## grandad

The dog is a yes-animal. Very popular with people who can't afford a yes man."
- Robertson Davies, Canadian author


----------



## grandad

Some people would like it to happen. Some people wish it would happen. 

Other people make it happen.


----------



## leashedForLife

Thoreau on teaching a solid recall, slightly edited -

_'When a dog runs at you, whistle for [her or] him.' 
~~~~~~~~~~~ Henry David Thoreau_

personally, i find the traditional English-grammar assumption that of course, every unknown individual is *male* 
to be not only illogical, but excessively irritating.  If all individuals were male, there'd be bloody-few species extant, 
as they'd all have died out. Parthenogenesis is almost-exclusively in females, not males - & it cannot be counted upon, 
except in those few species where parthenogenetic births / hatchings are the norm... where the sole parent is female, 
& all the progeny are her daughters.

one exception: 
Chickens & turkeys are XX = male, & X? = female, so spontaneous generation means a hen lays an egg & rears a cock.


----------



## leashedForLife

this is for Sunday...

_'We long for an affection altogether ignorant of our faults. Heaven has accorded this to us 
in the uncritical canine attachment.' 
~~~~~~~~~~ George Eliot _


----------



## leashedForLife

this is for Monday...

the ethics of changing behavior - 
_Avoid aversives whenever possible. 
Consider [that is, weigh] the alternatives to the planned intervention. 
Monitor the results of an intervention. _

First Course in Applied Behavior Analysis, Chapter 12: "the ethics of behavior change"

'consider the alternatives' is not only meant to convey alternate interventions, but also what if we do not intervene?


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Most behavior problems fall within one of two categories - a behavior doesn't occur 
often enough, or occurs too often. Extinction withholds the reinforcers that maintain a behavior. 
Partial reinforcement increases the resistance to extinction, following intermittent reinforcement.'

- First Course in Applied Behavior Analysis, Chapter-6, "Extinction & Differential Reinforcement"_

this is why kids whose grandparents allow behaviors their parents do not permit, continue to do them; 
they are reinforced by the grandparent, & this actually creates more durable behavior than reward-Every-Time! 
 Similar to the dog-walker who wants the dogs to sit at curbs, but many owners don't bother.


----------



## grandad

Chapter 1, page 1.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Flatterers look like friends, as wolves like dogs.' 

~~~~~~~~~ George Chapman _


----------



## grandad

Always reward success


----------



## grandad

To get to the top of the stairs, you always have to take one step at a time.


----------



## [email protected]

_In dog training, jerk is a noun, not a verb_


----------



## leashedForLife

[email protected] said:


> _In dog training, jerk is a noun, not a verb_


said by Dr. Dennis Fetko - & it's #11 in this thread. :001_smile: One of my favorites!


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Asthma doesn't seem to bother me any more - unless I'm around cigars or dogs. 
The thing that would bother me most, would be a dog - smoking a cigar.' 

~~~~~~~~~~ Steve Allen _


----------



## leashedForLife

saw this & loved it; i had to get right over here & post it... 
___________________________________________________

_'You can't train what you just traumatized.' 

~~~~~~~~ James Turner_


----------



## grandad

Sometimes you may have to go backwards to reinforce a command you thought was embedded in your dog.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'*Dog*, n. A subsidiary Deity designed to catch the overflow & surplus of the world's worship... 
his master works for the means wherewith to purchase the idle wag of the Solomonic tail, 
seasoned with a look of tolerant recognition.' 

~~~~~~~~ Ambrose Bierce, in his book, 'The Devil's Dictionary', pubd 1911 _


----------



## grandad

Positive thinking = positive results


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I like dogs better... They give you unconditional love. They either lick your face or bite you, 
but you always know where they're coming from. With people, you never know which ones will bite.' 

~~~~~~~~~~ Greg Louganis _


----------



## grandad

leashedForLife said:


> _'I like dogs better... They give you unconditional love. They either lick your face or bite you,
> but you always know where they're coming from. With people, you never know which ones will bite.'
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~ Greg Louganis _


Got any of your own?


----------



## grandad

Playing with your dog creates the bond. Have at least 5 minutes play everyday.


----------



## waggy Tailz

Great quote lol


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A barking dog is often more useful than a sleeping lion.' 

~~~~~~~~~ Washington Irving _


----------



## grandad

Trust your dog to do the right thing. Some times over handling the dog can confuse it.


----------



## grandad

Little and often


----------



## leashedForLife

from _Cowboy Wisdom_ -

_'If you get to thinkin' you're a person of some influence, 
try orderin' somebody else's dog around.'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'All things being equal, a woman's body language is more dog-friendly than a man's. 
Most men have to work harder to be equal handlers, while women became better trainers faster, 
& are more apt to stick with it.' 

~~~~~~~ Eric Goebelbecker_

Why do women dominate the dog training field? | Dog Star Daily


----------



## grandad

Take your time, take a deep breath, adjust your bra strap, and think about what you are going to do - Lez Graham "The Advanced Pet Gundog"


----------



## leashedForLife

grandad said:


> Take your time, take a deep breath, adjust your bra strap, and think about what you are going to do
> 
> - Lez Graham, _'The Advanced Pet Gundog'_


from a SEARCH for *'bra strap' *inside the book on Amazon: 


> 1 result for bra strap:
> Page 26
> _"away, blow your nose, rearrange your hat/scarf/bra-strap etc.
> Remember"_


the passage in full, from page 26: 


> _'Once this is happening consistently, you can then decide if your dog comes in & delivers prior
> to sitting or after sitting; however, go for steadiness, & always make your dog sit in front of you
> after the delivery until you say, 'heel' - this is a great time to put your dummies away,
> blow your nose, rearrange your hat / scarf / bra strap, etc.' _


so... Where did that quote come from, precisely, Grand-pops? :huh:


----------



## leashedForLife

just for giggles -

_'A dog, I will maintain, is a very tolerable judge of beauty, as appears from the fact 
that any liberally educated dog does, in a general way, prefer a woman to a man.'

~~~~~~~ Frances Thompson, New York Times Magazine, May 14, 1967_


----------



## grandad

leashedForLife said:


> from a SEARCH for *'bra strap' *inside the book on Amazon:
> 
> the passage in full, from page 26:
> 
> so... Where did that quote come from, precisely, Grand-pops? :huh:


Sometimes LFL you really need to get your head out of your arse.


----------



## leashedForLife

_
"Dogs showed a threat more often (P < 0.05), & bit another dog more than four times more often 
(P < 0.05) when both owners [the handlers] were men, than when they were women." _

from the study 
_'Factors affecting dogdog interactions on walks with their owners'_

P stands for 'probability'; the odds of either being random are less than 5%. 
IOW there's over 95% probability that the gender of the handlers is affecting the dogs' behavior.


----------



## grandad

Read 'em all here folks

Dog Quotes Page 1 at DogQuotes.Com.


----------



## leashedForLife

don't be so chary, Grand-Poop.  That's only the tip of a massive berg!

here's a Google-search for DOG QUOTES, with over 6 pages of links: 
Google

[however, that won't provide those quotes from original sources, seen above.]


----------



## leashedForLife

about desensitization - 
for 'client', think *dog*; for 'therapist', think *trainer* or *handler*; bold added:

_'Usually there is a sort of logic to the arrangement of items in a hierarchy. 
However, a hierarchy is not created on the basis of intuition or armchair reasoning. It might be 
the case... that driving to the airport is more-frightening than sitting in the boarding area; 
or boarding the plane might be scarier than sitting on the plane. 
*The relative fearfulness of situations must be determined by the reactions they evoke 
in the client, not by what seems logical to the therapist.*' 

- page 370; Chapter 11, 'Counterconditioning', 
in First Course in Applied Behavior Analysis by Paul Chance_


----------



## grandad

leashedForLife said:


> don't be so chary, Grand-Poop.  That's only the tip of a massive berg!
> 
> here's a Google-search for DOG QUOTES, with over 6 pages of links:
> Google
> 
> [however, that won't provide those quotes from original sources, seen above.]


Always careful old dear


----------



## arlow

grandad said:


> Read 'em all here folks
> 
> Dog Quotes Page 1 at DogQuotes.Com.


Thanks for the link, grandad. Some fun quotes there. I liked this one:

"Do not make the mistake of treating your dogs like humans or they will treat you like dogs."
- Martha Scott


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

arlow said:


> "Do not make the mistake of treating your dogs like humans or they will treat you like dogs."
> - Martha Scott


Am all for recycling but quotes are beginning to be repeated, albeit in a slightly different form, maybe this thread has run out of steam?

[No offence arlow, not a pop/dig at you  ]

"Take your time, take a deep breath, adjust your bra strap, *blow your nose, put your hanky away *and think about what you are going to do" - Lez Graham ... overheard at a training session where she was the guest trainer

Grandad we are but 6 people/dogs from connection


----------



## arlow

Irish Setter Gal said:


> [No offence arlow, not a pop/dig at you  ]


None taken.


----------



## leashedForLife

Irish Setter Gal said:


> ...quotes are beginning to be repeated, albeit in a slightly different form,
> maybe this thread has run out of steam?


*arlow* just joined it, & i would bet he has not read the thread - only the last page, if that. 
Ergo, it's extremely doubtful that he read the quotes which were posted weeks ago. 


Irish Setter Gal said:


> "Take your time, take a deep breath, adjust your bra strap, blow your nose, put your hanky away..."
> overheard at a training session...


U complain that quotes are being repeated in slightly-altered form, & then proceed to do just that? 
:huh:

BTW: for the general audience - 
many of the same quotes appear on many, many different 'dog quotes' pages, since the supply 
of quotations about dogs is not infinite & the folks sharing them all pull from the same pool.


----------



## lucylastic

"Once you think you know it all, give up, because you will stop trying to learn"

From a PF member's signature.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

leashedForLife said:


> U complain that quotes are being repeated in slightly-altered form, & then proceed to do just that?
> :huh:


errr, *yes*, that was the point 

I'm not confused, are you


----------



## leashedForLife

then-President of the US, Ulysses S. Grant, speaking to the White House staff; 
his son had gotten a Newfoundland pup, & the boy's previous dogs each died mysteriously:

_'Jesse has a new dog. You may have noticed that his former pets have been peculiarly 
unfortunate. When this dog dies, every employee in the White House will be at once discharged.'_

whether this dog lived to a ripe old-age, deponent knoweth not. But i certainly hope so! :yesnod:


----------



## leashedForLife

Sept. 6, 2006 - 
American Humane Association Challenges Dog Whisperer Techniques

"The letter requests that National Geographic stop airing the program immediately & issue 
a statement explaining that the tactics featured on the program are inhumane, & it encourages 
National Geographic to begin developing programming that sets a positive example by featuring proper, 
humane animal training. 
In its letter, American Humane said: _'We believe that achieving the goal of improving the way 
people interact with their pets would be far more successful & beneficial for the National Geographic 
Channel if it ceased sending the contradictory message that violent treatment of animals is acceptable."_


----------



## grandad

It's never to late to sharpen up on obedience.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

grandad said:


> It's never to late to sharpen up on obedience.


So know where you are coming from with this, far too many peeps forget to return to the basics as a break from the norm


----------



## leashedForLife

there were other facets to Truman than "Give'em-Hell-Harry", his popular image.

_'Children & dogs are as necessary to the welfare of the country as Wall Street & the railroads.' 
~~~~~~~~~~ Harry S Truman _


----------



## grandad

It could take up to 50 repetitions before the dog "gets it"


----------



## grandad

Dogs are not born understanding commands such as come and heel. You must teach the commands by positively rewarding the actions.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If you wish the dog to follow you, feed him.' 

~~~~~~~~ Anonymous [who was, of course, a woman  ]_


----------



## grandad

When a dog gets it wrong, you can lose your confidence. Dust your self off, and start again from the beginning. Tomorrow is another day and they'll get it right with consistency and patience


----------



## leashedForLife

for Nov. 1st:

_'Let sleeping dogs lie.' 

~~~~~~~~~ Charles Dickens_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs come when they're called; cats will take a message & get back to you.'

~~~~~~~ Anonymous [who is, of course, a woman]_


----------



## leashedForLife

_ "The main result of our study was that increased anxiety & fear was related to a more-frequent use 
of punishment in smaller, but not in larger, dogs.

We conclude that smaller dog owners could significantly improve obedience in their dogs by being more consistent 
in interactions, & engaging regularly in play & training activities with them. Behavioural problems could be reduced 
by avoiding habits of punishment that might reinforce fear or fear-related aggression."_

ScienceDirect - Applied Animal Behaviour Science : Behaviour of smaller and larger dogs: Effects of training methods, inconsistency of owner behaviour and level of engagement in activities with the dog


----------



## leashedForLife

*bold added - *

_"In conclusion, confrontational methods applied by dog owners before their pets were presented 
for a behavior consultation were associated with aggressive responses in many cases. 
It is thus important for *primary-care veterinarians to advise owners about risks associated with such 
training methods*, & provide guidance & resources for safe management of behavior problems."_

ScienceDirect - Applied Animal Behaviour Science : Survey of the use and outcome of confrontational and non-confrontational training methods in client-owned dogs showing undesired behaviors


----------



## grandad

I'd forgot about "training quote for the day" 

Just like humans, dogs need to learn how to socialise with everyone for a peaceful existance for one and all


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Handlers punished more & rewarded less at the second evaluation than at the first one. 
This suggests that handlers modified their usual behaviour at the first evaluation... to present 
themselves in a positive light.

During the second evaluation the dogs reacted to this higher frequency of aversive stimuli, 
as they exhibited a lower posture after aversive stimuli. The authors cannot prove that the welfare 
of these dogs had been hampered, but there is an indication that it was under threat.

Low team performances suggest that dog/handler teams should train more regularly 
& undertake the usefulness of setting a new training system that would rely on: 
- the use of more positive training methods, 
- an increased training frequency, 
- the elaboration of a course on training principles, 
- & an improvement of dog/handler relationship.'_

ScienceDirect - Applied Animal Behaviour Science : Training methods of military dog handlers and their effects on the team's performances


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Lots of people talk to animals. Not very many listen, though. That's the problem.' _

~~~~~~~ Benjamin Hoff in _'The Tao of Pooh'_


----------



## lucylastic

leashedForLife said:


> _'Lots of people talk to animals. Not very many listen, though. That's the problem.' _
> 
> ~~~~~~~ Benjamin Hoff in _'The Tao of Pooh'_


Concise and to the point. I REALLY like this one.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs love their friends & bite their enemies, quite unlike people, who are incapable of pure love 
& always have to mix love and hate in their object-relations." 

~~~~~~~~~~ Sigmund Freud _

Freud und Anna mit hund: 








Freud mit Chow - 








auf dem balkon - 








Jofi, die erste 'therapy' hund: 








Julien Freud mit seinem hund: 








for more, go to Google Images & search for "Freud's dogs"


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Some of my best leading men have been dogs & horses.' 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ Elizabeth Taylor_

'the Pie' in National Velvet couldn't *really* be a piebald - too low-class. 
they made him a chestnut with a wide blaze, instead - but kept the name?! 








Lassie was always played by male Collies, to avoid the loss of coat in bitches during estrus - 
here's the original Lassie, PAL - a great dog & marvelous actor: 








Follow the Piper: ELIZABETH TAYLOR'S DOGS 
_"Dogs always seemed to like Ms. Taylor, & they did whatever she asked them to do. 
But they didn't pay much attention to her husband, Richard Burton, which he thought was annoying. 
So one time he brought home a Pekingese that he said he'd rescued, & its name was E'en So. 
This dog was the opposite of their other dogs, because he listened to everything Mr. Burton said, 
& he mostly ignored Ms. Taylor. She could not figure out what was going on until finally, 
Mr. Burton admitted that he'd bought the dog already trained. And it turned out that E'en So only 
knew commands in Welsh, which Mr. Burton spoke & Ms. Taylor didn't."_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Qui me amat, amet et canem meum.' _

~~~~~~~~ St. Bernard, 1150-AD, _"Sermo Primus"_

the actual translation is, _'Who loves me, loves my dog also.'_


----------



## wayne alexander

if you dont stand for something then you will fall for everything.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Every time you stop a school, you will have to build a jail. What you gain at one end, 
you lose at the other. It's like feeding a dog on his own tail. It won't fatten the dog.' 

~~~~~~~~~ Mark Twain in a speech on November 23rd, 1900 _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The old saw about old dogs & new tricks only applies to certain people.' _

~~~~~~ by Daniel Pinkwater & found in _''Train Your Dog, Dammit!'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs come into our lives to teach us about love... they depart to teach us about loss. 
A new dog never replaces an old dog; it merely expands the heart. If you have loved many dogs, 
your heart is very big.' 

~~~~~~~ Erica Jong _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I am I because my little dog knows me.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~ Gertrude Stein _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I was desperate. The swine who stole my dog doesn't realize what he did to me!' 

~~~~~~~~ Adolph Hitler in 1917; a railroad worker in Alsace had stolen his terrier. 
He also loved domestic bunnies; he bred them & kept them as pets. He often ate vegetarian, 
but frequently broke his own rules & ate meats, particularly liver-dumplings, which he adored._


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The average dog is a nicer person than the average person.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~ Andrew A. Rooney _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I never married, because I have three pets at home that answer the same purpose as a husband. 
... a dog that growls every morning, a parrot that swears all afternoon, & a cat that comes home late at night.' 

~~~~~~~~~ Marie Corelli _


----------



## leashedForLife

_ 'Young and Old'
When all the world is young, lad,
And all the trees are green;
And every goose a swan, lad,
And every lass a queen;
Then hey for boot and horse, lad,
And round the world away:
Young blood must have its course, lad,
And every dog his day. 

~~~~~~~~~ _ Charles Kingsley from _'The Water Babies'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'There is sorrow enough in the natural way
From men & women to fill our day;
But when we are certain of sorrow in store,
Why do we always arrange for more?
Brothers & Sisters, I bid you beware
Of giving your heart to a dog to tear. 

~~~~~~ Rudyard Kipling_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Happiness to a dog is what lies on the other side of a door.' 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Charleton Ogburn, Jr._

a similar sentiment has been expressed about cats 

_Door: the object of which a cat is perpetually on the wrong side._

however, IMO, unless the garden / yard is fenced with cat-proof fencing, or there's a screen house 
to prevent the cat roaming at will thru the neighborhood, or hunting within the owner's garden, 
my belief is that the INside of a door is perfectly correct for pet-cats. The havoc they wreak outdoors 
when free-roaming is out of all proportion to their size; there is no excuse for roaming cats.

We have grown-up & now admit that it is not acceptable for dogs to roam, scavenge, harass wildlife, 
chase the neighbor's cattle or children, or any random bicyclist... it's about time we acknowledge 
that letting housecats spray, hunt, defecate & roam is just as irresponsible as letting dogs stray at will.


----------



## leashedForLife

_ 
'He will hold thee, when his passion shall have spent its novel force,
Something better than his dog, a little dearer than his horse. _

~~~~ by Alfred Lord Tennyson in _'Locksley Hall'_


----------



## leashedForLife

one version of redirected aggression:

_'It is the way of a dog that if he is hit by a stone, he bites a fellow dog.' 

~~~~~~~~~ The Zohar _

5 Things You Should Know About The Zohar | kabbalah.info 
The Zohar (Hebrew: זֹהַר‎‎, literally 'Splendor' or 'Radiance') is the foundation work of the Jewish mystical volumes 
collectively known as the Kabbalah. It is widely considered to be the most important work of that body.


----------



## grandad

After this mornings training session.........Patience, Patience and yet more Patience


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The Invitation', To Tom Highes
What we can we will be,
Honest Englishmen.
Do the work that's nearest,
Though it's dull at whiles,
Helping, when we meet them,
Lame dogs over stiles. _

~~~~~~~~~ Charles Kingsley


----------



## leashedForLife

_The Let-Down
For months he had been her devoted admirer. Now, at long last, he had collected up sufficient courage 
to ask her the most momentous of all questions.

"There are quite a lot of advantages in being a bachelor," he began, "but there comes a time when we long 
for the companionship of another being - a being who will regard one as a perfect, as an idol; whom one can 
treat as one's absolute property; who will be kind & faithful when times are hard; who will share one's joys 
& sorrows..."

To his delight he saw a sympathetic gleam in her eyes. Then she nodded in agreement.

"So you're thinking of buying a dog?" she said. "I think it's a fine idea. 
Do let me help you choose one!..."_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'For the fifth year in succession, I've pored over the catalogue of dogs in the show at Madison Square Garden 
without finding a dog named Rover, Towser, Sport, Spot or Fido.

Who is the man who can call from the back door at night: "Here, Champion Alexander of Clane o' Wind-Holme! 
Here, Champion Alexander of Clane o' Wind-Holme"...?' 

~~~~~~~~~ Westbrook Pegler _


----------



## grandad

Proof proof and proof, and when you think you have proofed it. Proof it some more.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'He has every attribute of a dog, except loyalty.' 

~~~~~~~ Senator Thomas P. Gore _


----------



## leashedForLife

Customer to shop-owner: _'Has this dog a good pedigree?"_

Shop-owner: _'Has he? If that dog could talk, he wouldn't speak to either of us!'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Modern houses are so small, we've had to train our dog to wag [their] tail up & down, 
& not sideways.' 

~~~~~~ Tacitus _


----------



## grandad

When you go to dog training classes.......leave your dignity outside


----------



## leashedForLife

_'He's got his dog trained so that it only does it on newspapers. 
The trouble is, the dog does it when he's reading the blasted things.' 

~~~~~~ Honore de Balzac _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Our dog chases people on a bike. We've had to take it off him.' 

~~~ Winston Churchill _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Life is life - whether in a cat, or dog or man. There is no difference there, between a cat 
or a man. The idea of difference is a human conception for man's own advantage.' 

~~~~~~ Sri Aurobindo _


----------



## leashedForLife

_"I have always thought of a 'dog lover' as a dog that was in love with another dog." 

~~~~~~~~ James Thurber _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'When a man's dog turns against him, it's time for his wife to pack her trunk & go home to mamma.' 

~~~~~~~ Mark Twain _


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Dogs have more love than integrity. They've been true to us, yes, 
but they haven't been true to themselves." 

~~~~~~~~~~ Clarence Day _


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Our dogs wil love & admire the meanest of us, & feed our colossal vanity 
with their uncritical homage." 

~~~~~~~~~~~ Agnes Replier _


----------



## leashedForLife

_"The more I see of the representatives of the people, the more I admire my dogs." 

~~~~~~~~~~ Alphonse de Lamartine _


----------



## Kinjilabs

leashedForLife said:


> _Dogs travel hundreds of miles during their lifetimes, responding to such commands as 'come' & 'fetch'."
> ~~~~~ Stephen Baker _[/QUOte
> 
> In that case Woody will travel about 20 miles


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Dogs live with man as courtiers 'round a monarch, steeped in the flattery of his notice... 
to push their favor in this world of pickings & caresses is, perhaps, the business of their lives." 

~~~~~~~ Robert Louis Stevenson _


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Beware a silent dog & still water." _

~~~~~~~ Latin proverb


----------



## Corinthian

This I read somewhere. It went something like:


If you can't train in public without apologizing then you are doing it wrong.


----------



## leashedForLife

i've seen this one many times - but i love it, & couldn't wait to post it.

_"No man can be condemned for owning a dog. As long as he has a dog, 
he has a friend; & the poorer he gets, the better friend he has." 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Will Rogers _


----------



## leashedForLife

cupboard-love?...

_"Dogs wag their tails not for you, but for your bread."

~~~~~~~~~ a saying from Portugal_


----------



## leashedForLife

_ "The dog who meets with a good master is the happier of the two." 

~~~~~~~ Maeterlinck _


----------



## leashedForLife

classical-conditioning at the horse-track, circa 1935 or 36 -

_"Tom Smith had arrived... Right from the start, he attracted some curious glances.

Someone saw him wrap an alarm-clock in a towel, & bury it in the straw of a filly's stall, letting her get 
used to the ticking. Then while everyone at the track speculated about what he was up to, Smith tacked-up 
the horse, fished out the clock, & went to the track. He loaded the filly in the gate, set-off the clock alarm, 
& let'er rip. He brought her back & did it again & again, until she was primed to jackrabbit down the track 
when she heard the bell."_

from _'Seabiscuit an American legend'_ by Laura Hillenbrand; p. 38

NOTE: 
Silent Tom later used a similar conditioning-method to start Seabiscuit from a walk-up, as practice 
for his match-race against the eastern champion, War Admiral; Biscuit was trained to a starting-gate, 
but War Admiral was sheer H*** to hold at the start, & had to be walked-up with no gate.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Every trainer ruins one dog: the first one they train.' 

~~~~~~ Anonymous [who is, of course, a woman.]_

may i add that this can be avoided, at least in part, by having an excellent mentor. 
my first-pup was not trained so well as i would have trained him a few years later, 
but he was by no means 'ruined', & that credit goes to Mrs Frank Arnold, my coach.


----------



## leashedForLife

_A collie has the brain of a man, & the ways of a woman."

~~~~~~~~~~~ Scottish saying _


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Old dogs, like old shoes, are comfortable. They might be a bit out of shape 
& a little worn around the edges, but they fit well." 

~~~~~~~~ Bonnie Wilcox _


----------



## leashedForLife

_ "A well-trained dog will make no attempt to share your lunch. 
S/he will just make you feel so guilty, that you cannot enjoy it." 

~~~~~~~ Helen Thomson _


----------



## leashedForLife

_"No one appreciates the very special genius of your conversation as much as the dog does." 

~~~~~~~~~~~ Christopher Morley_


----------



## leashedForLife

_"I once decided not to date a guy because he wasn't excited to meet my dog. 
I mean, this was like not wanting to meet my mother." 

~~~~~~~~~ Bonnie Schacter_


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole." 

~~~~~~~~ Roger Caras_


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Don't accept your dog's admiration as conclusive evidence that you are wonderful." 

~~~~~~~~~~ Ann Landers_


----------



## leashedForLife

_"A dog is the only thing that can mend a crack in your broken heart." 

~~~~~~~~~ Judy Desmond _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A dog is one of the few remaining reasons why some people can be persuaded to go for a walk.' 

~~~~~~~~~~ Orlando A. Battista _


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Those who force, prove they can conquer.
Those who ask for & receive, demonstrate they can communicate." 

~~~~ Emma Massingale _


----------



## leashedForLife

_ 
"A full-grown horse or dog is beyond comparison a more rational, as well as more conversable animal, 
than an infant of a day or a week or even a month old. But suppose they were otherwise, what would it avail? 
The question is not, Can they reason?, nor Can they talk?, but Can they suffer? Why should the law 
refuse its protection to any sensitive being?

The time will come when humanity will extend its mantle over everything which breathes." 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ Jeremy Bentham, 1789 - 
Among the first modern voices for animal welfare._


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Dogs teach us a very important lesson in life: The mailman is not to be trusted." 

~~~~~~~~~~ Sian Ford_

truth to tell - 
the mailnik AKA postie is a classic agitator: S/he comes by on a regularly irregular schedule, 
messes about on the dog's turf, may introduce foreign objects into the home via the mail-slot, 
& *after* the dog has time to react by alerting [run to the door, bark, growl, whatever]... 
s/he _*leaves*_ - this fulfills the dog's desire for increased-distance, & encourages the dog 
to alert / react sooner, & with more vigor.

it never occurs to a dog that even if s/he did nothing whatever, the postie would still LEAVE - 
to go to the next home or business on the route.  The longer the dog is allowed to react, 
the worse the aggro-display becomes: more fluent, more intense - & barrier frustration means 
that this dog, given any opportunity, WOULD BITE that agitator. A dog who won't bite anyone else 
without severe provocation, can also be the same dog who'd bite that postie in a heartbeat.


----------



## leashedForLife

_"No matter how little money & how few possessions you own, having a dog makes you rich." 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ Louis Sabin _

i'm convinced that dogs, along with horses, are the best gifts the human-species has ever 
given to ourselves - more than our vaunted brains, these true partners & companions have 
comforted, aided & abetted, & given us much joy.


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Dogs have given us their absolute all. We are the center of their universe, 
we are the focus of their love & faith & trust. They serve us in return for scraps. 
It is without a doubt the best deal man has ever made." 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Roger Caras _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'There are three faithful friends - an old wife, an old dog, & ready money.' 

~~~~~~~~ Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs are miracles with paws.' 

~~~~~~~~ attributed to Susan Ariel Rainbow Kennedy_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs' lives are too short. Their only fault, really.' 

~~~~~~~~ Agnes Sligh Turnbull _


----------



## leashedForLife

_ 'In dog training, there's a lot of talk about impulse control. I believe its such a big issue 
because most dog-owners seek help when their dogs become adolescents, which is also the time 
when impulse control is at its lowest. This is even more the case with an adolescent who's had 
no practice in puppyhood. If you work with shelter dogs, Ive just described the backstory of most 
relinquished or stray dogs.'

~~~~~~ Cindy Bruckart_

Impulse Control for Everyone | Dog Star Daily


----------



## leashedForLife

_'With the exception of women, there is nothing on earth so agreeable or necessary 
to the comfort of man as the dog.' 

~~~~~~ Edward Jesse, in Anecdote of Dogs_

gee, i feel so special - Women are one-step higher than a dog, on the list of men's needful things.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Our dogs will love and admire the meanest of us, 
& feed our colossal vanity with their uncritical homage.' 

~~~~~~~ Agnes Repplier _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'An old dog, even more than an old spouse, always feels like doing what you feel like doing.' 

~~~~~~~ Robert Brault _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'In the world which we know, among the different & primitive geniuses that preside over 
the evolution of the several species, there exists not one, excepting that of the dog, 
that ever gave a thought to the presence of man.' 

~~~~~~~~ Maurice Maeterlinck _


----------



## leashedForLife

just for this sharp winter-weather,  ...

_"Amount of time it takes for a dog to 'do [her/his] business' is directly proportional 
to outside temperature + suitability of owner's outerwear." 

~Betsy Cañas Garmon _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'We long for an affection altogether ignorant of our faults. 
Heaven has accorded this to us in the uncritical canine attachment.' 

~~~~~~~~ George Eliot _


----------



## Grace_Lily

Thank you for starting the thread and posting these quotes leashedforlife, just been having a flick through and really enjoyed reading them


----------



## leashedForLife

Grace_Lily said:


> Thank you for starting the thread and posting these quotes leashedforlife,
> just been having a flick through and really enjoyed reading them


happy to share - & glad U enjoyed them! 
I really enjoy reading some of the thoughts & feelings dogs have inspired. :001_smile:


----------



## leashedForLife

_"If you are a host to your guest, be a host to [her or] his dog, also." 

~~~~~~~ Russian proverb _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'No philosophers so thoroughly comprehend us as dogs and horses.' _

~~~~~~ Herman Melville, in _Redburn. His First Voyage_, published in 1849


----------



## leashedForLife

_'When a man's best friend is his dog, that dog has a problem.' 

~~~~ Edward Abbey_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Fox-terriers are born with about four times as much original sin in them as other dogs.' _

~~~~~~~ Jerome K. Jerome, in _'Three Men in a Boat'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The pug is living proof that God has a sense of humor.' 

~~~~~ Margo Kaufman _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The more I see of man, the more I like dogs.' 

~~~~~~ Madame de Staël_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Labradors [are] lousy watchdogs. They usually bark when there is a stranger about, 
but it's an expression of unmitigated joy at the chance to meet somebody new, not a warning.' 

~~~~~~~ Norman Strung _

actually, the good Norman is wrong - the job of a watchdog is to *watch* & alert someone; 
the job of a *guard-dog* is quite different, as they are to act - not merely 'alert' someone.

guard-dogs are expected to chase off or attack intruders, livestock-pests, etc; watch-dogs are not.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I wonder if other dogs think Poodles are members of a weird religious cult.' 

~~~~~~ Rita Rudner _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dachshunds are ideal dogs for small children, as they are already stretched & pulled 
to such a length that the child cannot do much harm, one way or the other.' 

~~~~~~~ Robert Benchley _

cute imagery; however, i don't agree.  Doxies aren't very kid-tolerant, can be snappy [like all terrierrrists], 
& can be hurt by a careless child, even with no bad intentions; their low-slung bodies & lo-o-o-ong backs 
make injury a higher risk, even around grown-ups only. JUMPING OFF the sofa, etc, are not advised.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'When a dog wants to hang out the "Do Not Disturb" sign, 
as all of us do now & then, s/he is regarded as a traitor to the species.' 

~~~~~~ Ramona C. Albert _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The more one gets to know of men, the more one values dogs.'

~~~~~~~~ Alphonse Toussenel _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Both humans & dogs love to play well into adulthood, & individuals from both species 
occasionally display evidence of having a conscience.' 

~~~~~~ Jon Winokur _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Children are for people who can't have dogs.' 

~~~~~~ Anonymous [who is, we all know, a woman.] _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Ever wonder where you'd end up if you took your dog for a walk, & never once pulled back on the leash?' 

~~~~~~~ Robert Brault _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I love a dog. He does nothing for political reasons.' 

~~~~~~~~ Will Rogers _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A dog can express more with a tail in seconds than the owner can express with a tongue in hours.' 

~~~~~~~~ Anonymous [who, as we all know, is a woman.  ]_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than you love yourself.' 

 ~~~~~~Josh Billings _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If a dog will not come to you after having looked you in the face, 
you should go home & examine your conscience.' 

~~~~~~~ Woodrow Wilson _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'You ask of my companions. Hills, sir, & the sundown, & a dog as large as myself 
that my father bought me. They are better than human beings, because they know, 
but do not tell.' 

~~~~~~ Emily Dickinson _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If dogs could talk, it would take a lot of the fun out of owning one.' 

~~~~~~~ Andy Rooney _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face.' 

~~~~~~ Ben Williams _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Beware a silent dog & still water.' 

~~~~~~ Latin proverb _

many centuries later, this is still true: Watchdogs bark; guard dogs bite, often without barking.


----------



## leashedForLife

_"I talk to him when I'm lonesome-like, & I'm sure he understands, 
when he looks at me so attentively, & gently licks my hands; 
then he rubs his nose on my tailored clothes, but I never say naught thereat - 
For the good Lord knows, I can buy more clothes, but never a friend like that." 

~~~~~ W. Dayton Wedgefarth _

the 1920s & '30s were very-enamored of sentimental doggerel labeled 'poetry'. 
Edgar Guest was among the most notorious of the saccharine sages. 
Almost every house had a calendar, embroidered pillow, or a framed poem in the genre.


----------



## leashedForLife

_"A dog is not 'almost human', & I know of no greater 
insult to the canine race than to describe it as such." 

~~~~~~ John Holmes _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If dogs could talk, perhaps we would find it as hard to get along with them as with people.' 

~~~~~~~~ Karel Čapek _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Puppies are nature's remedy for feeling unloved, plus numerous other ailments of life.' 

~~~~~~~~ Richard Allan Palm _


----------



## Guest

Listen to what your trainer says.... and then decide for yourself if you want to do that with your dog. At the end of the day, its only the dog that you are taking home. 
Thomas Longton


----------



## leashedForLife

CaDeLac Denise said:


> "Listen to what your trainer says... & then decide for yourself if you want to do that with your dog.
> At the end of the day, it's only the dog that you are taking home."
> 
> ~~~~~ Thomas Longton


Thos Longton is a well-known trainer of sheepdogs, the 3rd generation of his family to handle working-herders. 
He has a farm in Quernmore, Lancashire, & is co-author with Barbara Sykes of the book, _'Training the Sheep Dog'_ - 
UK Training the Sheep Dog: Amazon.co.uk: Thomas Longton, Barbara Sykes: Books 
or USA Amazon.com: Training the Sheep Dog (9781861266385): Thomas Longton, Barbara Sykes: Books

a 2010 video of him working with his dog Maya, at the Nursery Sheepdog Trial, 
which was held at Jimmy Cropper's trial at Deerplay. 
Thomas Longton at Nursery Sheepdog Trial Deerplay - YouTube


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs love company. They place it first in their short list of needs.' 

~~~~~~ J.R. Ackerley _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs are the only species to have seen their god.'

...my personal variation of a less-inclusive saying. 
- terry_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'When a dog barks at the moon, then it is religion; 
but when s/he barks at strangers, it is patriotism!' 

~~~~~~ David Starr Jordan _


----------



## Guest

Dont know who to give credit to, but one of my mantras:
*Training is something you do WITH your dog not TO your dog.
*
And one of my Clothier favorites:
*"We become better trainers by refusing to swallow uncritically what is tossed to us as truth, by developing our powers of empathy and observation, and by searching for better ways to teach and educate the dogs we love."*


----------



## leashedForLife

ouesi said:


> Dont know who to give credit to, but one of my mantras:
> *Training is something you do WITH your dog, not TO your dog.*
> 
> And one of my Clothier favorites:
> 
> *"We become better trainers by refusing to swallow uncritically what is tossed to us as truth,
> by developing our powers of empathy and observation, and by searching for better ways to teach
> and educate the dogs we love."*
> ~~~~~ Suzanne Clothier


i like them both! :thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The best way to get a puppy is to beg for a baby brother... 
they'll settle for a puppy every time.' 

~~~~~~~ Winston Pendelton _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I am not your dog, but if every time you saw me, you gave me a backrub, 
I'd run to greet you, too.' 

~~~~~~ Robert Brault _

Consequences drive behavior. :blush:


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If you think dogs can't count, try putting three dog biscuits in your pocket 
& then giving Fido only two of them.' 

~~~~~~~ Phil Pastoret _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The most affectionate creature in the world is a wet dog.' 

~~~~~~~ Ambrose Bierce _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'There is no faith which has never yet been broken, except that of a truly faithful dog.' 

~~~~~~ Konrad Lorenz _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'From the dog's point of view, [their human] is an elongated & abnormally cunning dog.' 

~~~~~~ Mabel Louise Robinson_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I think dogs are the most amazing creatures... 
For me they are the role model for being alive.' 

~~~~~~~~ Gilda Radner _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'An honest man is not the worse because a dog barks at him.'

~~~~~~~ Danish saying _


----------



## leashedForLife

speaking of James Lech, whose 'rehabbed' Rott mauled 2 children in 2 separate events - 
July 2011 & Jan-2012 - the 1st in a shopping mall, the 2nd on a dog-free beach, 
where Mr Lech is said to have had THREE large dogs, all off-leash:

_"My overall purpose... is simply to raise some important questions about this 
media phenomenon [EDIT: dog 'whispering'] that most people seem to think accurately represents 
our profession, when in fact, in many crucial ways, it's the very antithesis of what we're trying to do. 
Whilst it does encourage people to exercise their dogs, & reminds people that problems can be 
addressed, it also reintroduces some of the most problematic myths from past decades, 
& undoes much of our focus on science & biology, as opposed to assumption, myth & mysticism.

If nothing else, I hope [to] give those who are experiencing problems with your dogs 
at least some brief pause for thought, before engaging these outliers." 
~~~~~~~~~ Mike Wood, DipCABT, CABP _

[*Advanced Diploma in the Practical Aspects of Companion Animal Behaviour & Training (COAPE  UK), 
& a Practitioner-level member of the CAPBT (UK).]

Local <- the link to Part-I of a 3-part blog, 
source of the quote.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs laugh, but they laugh with their tails.'

~~~~~~~~ Max Eastman, writing in 'Enjoyment of Laughter'_

it's a nice image, but not actually true:  Dogs *do* laugh, the sound is an irregular breathy pant, 
broken & arrhythmic.

Google "*laughing dog*" to hear a snippet of the sound; Patricia Simonet was the wonderful woman 
who did the research, found & recorded dog-laughter. Sadly, she's no longer with us; she died young - 
bless her, she was a dedicated shelter volunteer, & shelter-dogs around the world hear her recordings 
of dogs, laughing as they play, which reduces stress & lessens the barking in shelters by distressed dogs.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A man may smile and bid you hail, 
yet wish you to the devil; 
but when a good dog wags his tail, 
you know he's on the level.'

~~~~~~~~~ another tidbit of what i'm sure is 1920s or 30s doggerel, but no-one claims it. 
I usually believe that Anonymous was a woman, but in this instance, i think the author is male - 
one of the dozens or hundreds or thousands who envied & imitated Edgar Guest, :lol: - 
tho who knows why. He wrote awful drivel, but was massively popular in that day._


----------



## leashedForLife

_
'Taking dog-training advice from CM/DW is like taking medical advice from '*Scrubs*'. 
While there might be a kernel of truth in there, it's really for entertainment purposes only.'

~~~~~~~ Jill Kessler _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Power is not a means; it is an end. One does not establish a dictatorship in order 
to safeguard a revolution; one makes the revolution in order to establish the dictatorship. 
The object of persecution is persecution. The object of torture is torture. The object of power is power.'

- George Orwell, '1984'_


----------



## Kiwi

Ooh - I so enjoyed most of this thread, which made me giggle at several points....

However, it was a serious shame IMO, when an element of two-way bitchiness intervened to snap me out of my reverie and really remind me of the difference between man and dog... The irony was v sad :nonod:


----------



## leashedForLife

some trainers want *every* behavior to be cued - nothing is to be spontaneous:

_'Everything permitted is mandatory; everything not mandatory is forbidden.'

~~~~~~ a paraphrase of Orwell; t-m-p_

speaking politically, countries & their citizens have strong tendencies to permit or forbid - 
in England, _"everything not forbidden is allowed"_, while in Germany, it's the reverse: _ "everything not allowed is forbidden"._ 
in France, _ "everything is allowed, even if it's forbidden"_, & in Russia _"everything is forbidden, even that expressly allowed"._

in North Korea,_ "everything not forbidden is compulsory"._


----------



## leashedForLife

edited to eliminate the exclusive-male terms... :blush:

_'The one absolutely unselfish friend that anyone can have in this selfish world, 
who never deserts, never proves ungrateful or treacherous, is their dog.' 

~~~~~~~ George Graham_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'There's just something about dogs that makes you feel good. 
You come home, they're thrilled to see you. They're good for the ego.' 

~~~~~~~ Janet Schnellman _


----------



## Firedog

Treat everything in life as if you were a dog,if you cant eat it,play with it,or hump it,p*ss on it and walk away.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A dog desires affection more than dinner. Well... almost.' 

~~~~~~ Charlotte Gray _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'None are as fiercely loyal as dog people. In return, no doubt, 
for the never-ending loyalty of dogs.' 

~~~~~~ Linda Shrieves _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Gratitude: that quality which the Canine Mongrel seldom lacks; 
which the Human Mongrel seldom possesses!' 

~~~~~~~ Lion P.S. Rees_


----------



## Kiwi

Not wishing to be anti-feline on this forum:

"Cat's motto: No matter what you've done wrong, always try to make it look like the dog did it....(unknown)"


----------



## Guest

Why SHOULD your dog do anything you say? Becasue you are the source of its greatest happiness. Or at least you should be...


----------



## Guest

Name five things you dog loves to do... now go and do one of them with him!


----------



## hutch6

CaDeLac Denise said:


> Name five things you dog loves to do... now go and do one of them with him!


Lick its bottom....no thanks.
Sniff other dog's butts...no thanks.
Eat horse pebbles.....no thanks.
Drink out of the toilet.....no thanks.
Roll in unsavoury material.....no thanks.


----------



## leashedForLife

May i remind anyone who wants to share a quote - this thread is CHILD-friendly 
& is not on the *adult sub-forum.*

please bear the context & age of all readers in mind when U post? 
thanks so much, 
- terry


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Opinions founded on prejudice are always sustained with the greatest of violence.' 

❤ ~~~~~ Francis Jeffrey, born 1773 - died 1850 _


----------



## leashedForLife

CaDeLac Denise said:


> Name five things you dog loves to do... now go & do one of them with him!


 - a walk in the woods with a good snuffle 'round

- a romp on the beach, with floating toys to chase & fetch

- a training session to work on a new trick

- a visit to a friend's house, with lots of attention 

- a quiet time after activity, with a book - & my dog beside me; 
either i'm on their level, or they're on my level, resting against me.


----------



## leashedForLife

_"My friendship with Mitzi was like the friendship that many children have with their pets. 
My mother & father thought it was 'good for me' to have a dog for a companion. Well, it was good 
for me, but it was only many years after she died that I began to understand how good it was, 
and why." 

~~~ Fred Rogers :001_smile: [the much-loved host of *Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood*, 
a public-broadcasting TV-program for children] _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A dog will never forget the crumb thou gavest, 
though thou mayst afterward throw a hundred stones at the dog's head.' 

~~~~~~~ Sa'di_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'One of the happiest sights in the world comes when a lost dog is reunited 
with the person s/he loves. You just haven't seen joy till you have seen that.' 

~~~~~~ Eldon Roark _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A dog doesn't care if you're rich or poor, big or small, young or old. 
S/he doesn't care if you're not smart, not popular, not a good joke-teller, not the best athlete, 
nor the best-looking person. To your dog, you are the greatest, the smartest, the nicest human being 
who was ever born. You are his friend and protector.' 

~~~~~ Louis Sabin, 'All About Dogs As Pets'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_"I love my dear mistress; I can say more than that: I love her better 
than anyone else in the world."

~~~~~~ author Margaret Marshall Saunders, 
speaking as the formerly-abused dog in her book, 'Beautiful Joe' - 
which became the first book to sell one million copies in Canada._


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The furry little buggers are just deep, deep wells that you throw all your emotions into.'

~~~~~~ Bruce Schimmel _


----------



## Dogs4Evar

Wonderful quote! Haha.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Hear our humble prayer, O God. Make us, ourselves, to be true friends to the animals.' 

~~~~~~ Albert Schweitzer_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I have sometimes thought of the final cause of dogs having such short lives, 
& I am quite satisfied it is in compassion to the human race; for if we suffer so much in losing a dog 
after an acquaintance of ten or twelve years, what would it be if they were to live double that time?' 

~~~~~ Sir Walter Scott _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The misery of keeping a dog is their dying so soon. 
But, to be sure, if s/he lived for fifty years & then died, what would become of me?' 

~~~~~ Sir Walter Scott _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Let's examine the dog mind: Every time you come home, he thinks it's amazing. He can't 
believe that you've accomplished this again. You walk in the door. The joy of it almost kills him. 
"He's back again! It's that guy! It's that guy!"... 

~~~~~ Jerry Seinfeld_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'When I was a kid, my grandpa lost his wallet while deer-hunting.
My dad took one of our dogs out & got her to fetch a wallet a few times. Then he got my grandpa 
to throw the wallet a few times. They went to the woods where my grandpa had been hunting, 
& she found the wallet, which had several hundred dollars in it, in less than 20-minutes." 

~~~~~~ Retrieverman AKA Scott _


----------



## leashedForLife

_"[Dogs'] seeming devotion to us is based on their unique sensitivity to each nuance 
of our body language."

~~~~~ John Bradshaw, author of 'Dog Sense' [USA-title] AKA 'In Defense of Dogs' [UK] - 
he believes that dogs can read humans better than we can read ourselves._


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Not Carnegie, Vanderbilt, & Astor together could have raised money enough 
to buy a quarter-share in my little dog.' 

~~~~~ Ernest Thompson Seton_


----------



## Dogs4Evar

All of these wonderful quotes xD

Keep them coming. Very amusing indeed.


----------



## Dogs4Evar

"If your dog is fat, you aren't getting enough exercise"

I love that.


----------



## Dogs4Evar

Last one I promise! 

"There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face."
-- Ben Williams


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Blessed is the person who has earned the love of an old dog.' 

~~~~~ Sidney Jeanne Seward _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The psychological & moral comfort of a presence at once humble & understanding - 
this is the greatest benefit that the dog has bestowed upon [humans].' 

~~~~~ Percy Bysshe Shelley _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'*Pedigree* indicates what the animal should be. 
*Conformation* indicates what the animal appears to be. 
But *performance* indicates what the animal actually is.' 

~~~~~ Anonymous [who is, we all know, a woman.  ]_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Like many other much-loved humans, they believed that they owned their dogs, 
instead of realizing that their dogs owned them.' 

~~~~~ Dodie Smith, '101 Dalmatians'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Getting a dog is like getting married. It teaches you to be less self-centered, to accept 
sudden, surprising outbursts of affection, & not to be upset by a few scratches on your car.' 

~~~~~ Will Stanton _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Gangster is the truest friend I can ever ask for.' 

~~~~~ Sylvester Stallone speaking of his Boxer, Gangster_

from Sylvester Stallone Sold His Dog 







when he was shopping the 1st 'Rocky' script around Hollywood, broke & desperate, 
he sold his dog to someone "outside a 7-11", un-quote.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'It's my experience that in some areas, Charley (my Poodle) is more intelligent that I am, 
but in others he's abysmally ignorant. He can't read, can't drive a car, & has no grasp of mathematics. 
But in his own field of endeavor, which he's now practicing - the slow, imperial smelling over & anointing 
on an area - he has no peer. Of course his horizons are limited, but how wide are mine?' 

~~~~~ John Steinbeck in 'Travels With Charlie'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_A Native American teaching story:

An elder described the inner struggle of all persons to a child, saying:
"Inside of me are two dogs. One dog is mean & evil. The other dog is good. 
The mean dog fights the good dog, all the time."

The grandchild asked, "Which dog wins?" 
The elder replied, "The one I feed the most."

...which dog do we feed?_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Conscience is the dog which cannot bite, but never stops barking.'

~~~~~ Anonymous [who is forever female  ]_


----------



## leashedForLife

k9 haiku:

_'I lie belly-up
in sunshine, happier than
you will ever be.'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'You always sympathize with the underdog, except when the other dog is yours.'

~~~~~ Anonymous - a woman, natch. _


----------



## leashedForLife

_"I think I could turn and live with animals,
they are so placid and self-contain'd,
I stand and look at them long and long...
They do not sweat and whine about their condition,
They do not lie awake in the dark and weep for their sins,
They do not make me sick discussing their duty to God -
Not one is dissatisfied, not one is demented with the mania of owning things.
Not one kneels to another, nor to his kind that liveth thousands of years ago,
Not one is respectable or unhappy over the whole earth."

~~~~~ Walt Whitman _


----------



## leashedForLife

k9 haiku -

_'Today I sniffed at
many dog-butts... I celebrate 
by kissing your face.'_

ick.  dogs really love us - luckily, we love our dogs!


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Many years ago, when an adored dog died, a great friend of mine, a bishop, said to me, 
'You must always remember that, as far as the Bible is concerned, God only threw the 
*humans* out of Paradise.'..."

~~~~~ Anonymous - female, of course. _


----------



## leashedForLife

k9 haiku -

_'I sound the alarm!
Paperboy - come to kill us all!...
*Look! Look! Look! Look! Look!'*_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Never judge a dog's pedigree by the kind of books s/he does not chew.'

~~~~~ Anonymous - a woman, of course. _


----------



## leashedForLife

k9 haiku -

_'I *hate* my choke-chain 
look, world, they strangle me! Ack...
*ack ack ack ack ack*!'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs have owners; cats have staff.'_


----------



## leashedForLife

page 350 of _'The Path of Daggers'_ by Robert Jordan:

_"She could still hear Siuan going on about what she called 
*the Law of Un-intended Consequences*, stronger than any written law: 
*Whether or not what you do has the effect you want, it will have at least 
three which you never expected, & one of those will usually be unpleasant."*_

sounds like dog-training using aversives, to me... :lol: those unintended 
outcomes can be deuced unpleasant.


----------



## leashedForLife

k9 haiku -

_'Look in my eyes and
deny it - no human could
love you as I do.'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'It is not an easy thing, to inflate a dog.'

~~~~~ Edward Abbey _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Well, I just figure any man who risks his neck to save 
a dog's life, isn't going to kill someone for gold teeth.'

~~~~~ Alvin Adams_


----------



## leashedForLife

Ben Afflek wanted a dog badly, when he was a boy. 
His mother recalls she made him walk an imaginary dog for 7 days....

_'When he came up two days short, he didn't get a dog. 
That was harsh. It was wise, but harsh.'

~~~~~ Chris Affleck _

i like that: rather like giving a 14-YO girl a doll, that cries, needs to be fed, changed, etc. 
do U *really* want a baby, 24 / 7?... Good test.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Old men miss many dogs.' 

~~~~~ Steve Allen_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs are my favorite people.' 

~~~~~ Richard Dean Anderson _


----------



## leashedForLife

k9 haiku -

_Sleeping here, my chin
on your foot... :001_tt1: no greater bliss! 
errm, p'raps chasing cats..._


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Was there ever a dog that praised [her / his] fleas?'

~~~~~ W.B. Yeats _


----------



## leashedForLife

another instance where CM/DW gets it wrong...  
Referring to Bo Obama, the PWD first-dog, who often walks ahead of the Prez:

_'You can't let a powerful breed take the lead. If you did that with a pitbull 
[rather than a Portie], there would be no President to meet with.'

- Cesar Millan in an interview with Cathy Newman, 'the Dog-Whisperer Speaks Out'._

A - dangling participles are something with which we will not up with put.

B - dogs don't care 'who goes first' - they just wanna get there, & we're too doggone slow. 
it's not an armed insurrection; it's just a 4-legged dog who's excited, & a dam*ed slow 2-legged.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'It's a poor crafter who blames their tools, & a poor trainer who blames the dog: 
ultimately, every mistake in training is the human's fault, not the dog's.' 

~~~~~ terry pride, Apr. 15, 2012_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'When I look into the eyes of an animal, I do not see an animal. 
I see a living being. I see a friend. I feel a soul.' 

~~~~~ Anthony Douglas Williams _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The fate of animals is of greater importance to me than the fear of appearing ridiculous; 
it is indissolubly connected with the fate of men.'

~~~~~ Émile Zola _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Of the memory of the dog, & the recollection of kindness received, 
there are a thousand stories, from the return of Ulysses to the present day, 
& we have seen enough of that faithful animal to believe most of them.'

~~~~~ William Youatt _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Never have I experienced [such] a serenity & sweetness of disposition, as with my chocolate Lab.'

~~~~~ Mortimer B. Zuckerman_


----------



## leashedForLife

_"My dog looks at me sometimes with 'that' look, & I think maybe deep down inside, 
she must know exactly how I feel. But then, maybe she just wants the food off my plate."

~~~~~ Anonymous - a woman, of course!_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Do not disturb the sleeping dog.' 

~~~~~ Alessandro Allegri_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I bought my grandmother a Seeing Eye dog. But he's a little sadistic. 
He does impressions of cars screeching to a halt.' 

~~~~~ Larry Amoros _


----------



## leashedForLife

a classic sentiment, :yesnod: phrased in many ways:

_'The more I know about men, the more I like dogs.' 

~~~~~ Gloria Allred _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Cats are smarter than dogs. 
You can't get eight cats to pull a sled through snow.'

~~~~~ Jeff Valdez_


----------



## arlow

leashedForLife said:


> A - dangling participles are something with which we will not up with put.


Except that's not a dangling participle. The quote (attributed to Winston Churchill) referred to ending a sentence with a preposition, of which Cesar is certainly guilty.

Being a student of grammar, dangling participles really annoy me.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Stick around any place long enough & chances are, you'll be taken for granted. 
Hang around for 20,000 years, wagging your tail & being man's (& woman's) best friend, 
and you'll be taken for granted big-time.' 

~~~~~ Lynn Van Matre_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Did you know David Letterman was offered millions of dollars 
to do a commercial for dog food?' 

~~~~~ Tracey Ullman_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The decision-making process used by a companion animal professional to determine how intrusive 
training & behavior interventions should be, is driven first and foremost by the professionals ethical obligations. 
The companion animal professional must use the least intrusive & effective intervention available. 
The companion animal professional has an obligation to use effective protocols to address the target behavior, 
but must also recognize that they are responsible for the animals entire well-being (OHeare, p 14, 2009).'

from_
The Pet Professional Guild - Blog

OR long-URL 
The Pet Professional Guild - Blog

proud to be a PPG member - & grateful to the founders, website developers, & other hard-working 
folks who have brought this reward-based, humane training organization from concept to reality, 
in an incredibly-short time. :001_smile: Brava! :thumbup1: Bravo!


----------



## leashedForLife

shared ownership...

_'It was a small town: Ferguson, Ohio. 
When you entered, there was a big sign & it said, 
*"Welcome to Ferguson! 
Beware of the Dog." *
The all-night drugstore closed at noon.' 

~~~~~ Jackie Vernon_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The dog has an absolutely uncanny knack of knowing 
what we are thinking, even what we are feeling.' 

Brian V. Fitzgerald_


----------



## leashedForLife

_"...'You look at things as a human, young master', Ien said with his wise, reproachful voice. 
'You see rank & distinction; you try to so order the world, that everything is either above or below you.
To a Seon, there is no above nor below, only those we love - and we serve those we love.'

'But you don't even get paid!', was Raoden's indignant response.

'But I do, young master - my payment is a father's pride & a mother's love - my wages come from 
the satisfaction of seeing you grow.'

Brandon Sanderson, author, 'Elantris' - page 211_

doesn't that sound like both the human & nonhuman side of a dog & her / his person?... 
our joy is in the other's growth, health & happiness, which we share and help to grow.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Animals have these advantages over man: They have no theologians to instruct them, 
their funeral costs them nothing, & no one starts lawsuits over their wills.' 

~~~~~ Voltaire_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Until we have the courage to recognize cruelty for what it is - whether its victim 
is human or animal - we cannot expect things to be much better in this world.' 

~~~~~ Rachel Carson_


----------



## leashedForLife

that bad old habit... Emphasis added:

_'The dog commends herself to our favor by affording *play to our propensity for mastery*.' 

~~~~~ Thorstein Veblen_

to humans, hierarchy matters very much  ; dogs really don't much care, bless them.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I would recommend to those persons who are inclined to stagnate, whose blood is beginning 
to thicken sluggishly in their veins, to try keeping four dogs, two of which are puppies.' 

~~~~~ Elizabeth von Arnum_

that'll fix 'em!... :laugh:


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Our German forefathers had a very kind religion. They believed that after death, 
they would meet again all the good dogs that had been their companions in life.
I wish I could believe that, too.' 

~~~~~ Otto von Bismarck_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I'd love to do a character with a wife, a nice little house, a couple of kids, *a dog*, 
maybe a bit of singing, & no guns and no killing, *but nobody offers me those kinds of parts*.' 

~~~~~ Christopher Walken_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The Animals of the planet are in desperate peril. Without free animal life, 
I believe we will lose the spiritual equivalent of oxygen.'

~~~~~ Alice Walker_

my favorite Walkerism: 
_"...horses make a landscape look more beautiful."_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Truth is a good dog; but always beware of barking too close to the heels 
of an error, lest you get your brains kicked out.' 

~~~~~ Sir Francis Bacon_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'He was such a dear little cock-tailed pup.' 

~~~~~ Richard Harris Barham _


----------



## leashedForLife

_To Flush, My Dog 

Loving friend, the gift of one
Who her own true faith has run
Through thy lower nature,
Be my benediction said
With my hand upon thy head,
Gentle fellow-creature!

Like a lady's ringlets brown,
Flow thy silken ears adown
Either side demurely
Of thy silver-suited breast
Shining out from all the rest
Of thy body purely.

Darkly brown thy body is,
Till the sunshine striking this
Alchemise its dullness,
When the sleek curls manifold
Flash all over into gold
With a burnished fulness.

Underneath my stroking hand,
Startled eyes of hazel bland
Kindling, growing larger,
Up thou leapest with a spring,
Full of prank and curveting,
Leaping like a charger.

Leap! thy broad tail waves a light,
Leap! thy slender feet are bright,
Canopied in fringes;
Leap! those tasselled ears of thine
Flicker strangely, fair and fine
Down their golden inches.

Yet, my pretty, sportive friend,
Little is't to such an end
That I praise thy rareness;
Other dogs may be thy peers
Haply in these drooping ears
And this glossy fairness.

But of thee it shall be said,
This dog watched beside a bed
Day and night unweary,
Watched within a curtained room
Where no sunbeam brake the gloom
Round the sick and dreary.

Roses, gathered for a vase,
In that chamber died apace,
Beam and breeze resigning;
This dog only, waited on,
Knowing that when light is gone
Love remains for shining.

Other dogs in thymy dew
Tracked the hares and followed through
Sunny moor or meadow;
This dog only, crept and crept
Next a languid cheek that slept,
Sharing in the shadow.

Other dogs of loyal cheer
Bounded at the whistle clear,
Up the woodside hieing;
This dog only, watched in reach
Of a faintly uttered speech
Or a louder sighing.

And if one or two quick tears
Dropped upon his glossy ears
Or a sigh came double,
Up he sprang in eager haste,
Fawning, fondling, breathing fast,
In a tender trouble.

And this dog was satisfied
If a pale thin hand would glide
Down his dewlaps sloping, 
Which he pushed his nose within,
After,platforming his chin
On the palm left open.

This dog, if a friendly voice
Call him now to blither choice
Than such chamber-keeping,
"Come out!" praying from the door, 
Presseth backward as before,
Up against me leaping.

Therefore to this dog will I,
Tenderly not scornfully,
Render praise and favor:
With my hand upon his head,
Is my benediction said
Therefore and for ever.

And because he loves me so,
Better than his kind will do
Often man or woman,
Give I back more love again
Than dogs often take of men,
Leaning from my Human.

Blessings on thee, dog of mine,
Pretty collars make thee fine,
Sugared milk make fat thee!
Pleasures wag on in thy tail,
Hands of gentle motion fail
Nevermore, to pat thee.

Downy pillow take thy head,
Silken coverlid bestead,
Sunshine help thy sleeping!
No fly's buzzing wake thee up,
No man break thy purple cup
Set for drinking deep in.

Whiskered cats arointed flee,
Sturdy stoppers keep from thee
Cologne distillations;
Nuts lie in thy path for stones,
And thy feast-day macaroons
Turn to daily rations!

Mock I thee, in wishing weal? 
Tears are in my eyes to feel
Thou art made so straitly,
Blessing needs must straiten too, 
Little canst thou joy or do,
Thou who lovest greatly.

Yet be blessed to the height
Of all good and all delight
Pervious to thy nature;
Only loved beyond that line,
With a love that answers thine,
Loving fellow-creature! 

~~~~~ Elizabeth Barrett Browning_

EBB tried to teach Flush to play dominoes, to read, 
& to do math, so that he could play board-games with her 
during a long, dreary illness which she spent bedridden. 
She succeeded in teaching him many cued behaviors, 
including to find specific persons, carry messages, to 'kiss' 
so-&-so, etc - but dominoes were beyond him.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I can envision a small cottage somewhere, with a lot of writing paper, a dog, & a fireplace... 
maybe enough money to give myself some Irish coffee now & then, and entertain my two friends.' 

~~~~~ Richard Van de Geer_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Whether driving to the vet-clinic or taking a cross-country road trip, 
you can minimize distractions & maximize safety for your dog by relying on car-restraints. 
As tempting as it may be to have your dog ride in the front passenger-seat - or worse, 
in your lap - you reduce the risk of injury by tethering the dog in the back or middle seat 
of a sedan, or the cargo-area of a van.

The reality is: *An unrestrained 60-pound dog becomes a 2,700-pound projectile 
during a sudden stop or an accident at 35 miles per hour.*'_

~~~~~ Cummings School of Vet-Med, Tufts Univ; 
on page 10 of Your Dog, Sept-2011 issue


----------



## leashedForLife

_'When all other friends desert, [the dog] remains. When riches take wing, & reputation 
falls to pieces, s/he is as constant in... love as the sun, in its journey through the heavens.

If fortune drives [the] master forth, an outcast in the world, friendless & homeless, the faithful dog 
asks no higher privilege than that of accompanying,... to guard... against danger, to fight against... 
enemies.' 

~~~~~ Senator George Graham Vest _

in his speech to a jury about the death of Old Drum, a dog shot in 1869


----------



## leashedForLife

_'shake-off:
Shaking off is often a *displacement signal*. It may serve to calm the dog who shakes-off, 
or others around her or him. A shake-off often follows an uncomfortable encounter, or physical handling 
that was worrying, scary, or confining. It can serve as a *termination signal*, ending play or changing roles.

All canids also shake-off simply to rid the coat of water, snow, other debris, or to settle a disordered coat.'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Great women have great dogs.'

~~~~~ Blotti von Bismirk  _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The animals of the world exist for their own reasons. They were not made for humans 
any more than black people were made for white, or women created for men.' 

~~~~~ Alice Walker _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Humans are aware of very little, the artificial brainy side of life, the worries & bills 
& the mechanisms of jobs, the doltish psychologies we've placed over our lives like a stencil. 
A dog keeps his life simple & unadorned. S/he is who s/he is - the only task is to assert this.' 

~~~~~ Brad Watson in 'The Last Days of the Dog-Men'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If a dog doesn't put you first, where are you both? In what relation? A dog needs God. 
S/he lives by your glances, your wishes - even shares your humour. This happens about the fifth year. 
If it doesn't happen, you are only keeping an animal.' 

~~~~~ Enid Bagnold, 'Autobiography'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'stretching:
Stretching takes many forms & expresses a wide range of emotions.
When combined with other calming or stress-signals, it can be very complex.
It also relieves muscular tension & loosens muscles or increases circulation after 
resting, so is often seen when rising from a nap or after lying-down. 
A stretch combined with the dropped-shoulders & extended forelegs of a bow 
may be a play soliciting signal.' _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'At one time, a synod of the Catholic Church was held in which the question of whether or not 
[non-human] animals had a soul was discussed very seriously: would good dogs go to paradise, 
& bad ones, who stole slices of lamb, burn in hell eternally?

The denial of the soul was voted; it is enough for the honor of the [dog] species that the question 
was posed.'

~~~~~ Alfred Barbou _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I'm a great dog-fanatic. My own dog died a little while ago, & I take it very personally 
when things die  it's a major offence.' 

~~~~~ Clive Barker _


----------



## leashedForLife

_"He knew what people thought of his kind. 'High-strung.' 'Spoiled rotten.' 'French.'

But in the next twenty-four hours, he's going to change all that....
He's SMALL.
He's BLACK.
He's MAD AS HELL.
He's POODLE with a MOHAWK.

You'll never call him 'Fifi' again." 

~~~~~ Lynda Barry_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The ideal age for a boy to own a dog is between forty-five & fifty.'

~~~~~ Robert Benchley _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Mrs. Campbell once attempted to smuggle her pet Pekingese through customs 
by tucking him inside the upper part of her cape. "Everything was going splendidly," 
she later remarked, "until my bosom barked." 

~~~~~ Beatrice Stella Campbell_


----------



## leashedForLife

for the Memorial Day long-weekend - the official 'beginning of summer' in the USA:

_'What does a dog *do*, on his day-off?... 
He can't lie around - that's his *job*.' 

~~~~~ George Carlin_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I have a great dog. She's half Lab, half pitbull. A good combination. 
Sure, she might bite off my leg, but she'll bring it back to me.' 

~~~~~ Jimi Celeste _


----------



## diefenbaker

I'm reading Culture Clash.. should have read it months ago.. this made me laugh...

8. Opportunistic Scavengers ( if it's edible and within reach, eat it NOW ! )


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The dog's most important job is still around. Like the legendary Cerberus, 
the dog still keeps many of us from the Hell of Loneliness.' 

~~~~~ Tara & Kathy Darling_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Man himself cannot express love & humility by external signs, so plainly as does a dog, 
when with dropping ears, hanging lips, flexuous body, & wagging tail, meeting a beloved master 
[ED: or mistress].'

~~~~~ Charles Darwin _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Every man is wise when attacked by a mad dog; fewer when pursued 
by a mad woman; only the wisest survive when attacked by a mad notion.' 

~~~~~ Robertson Davies_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'It is well to love even a dog when you have the opportunity, 
for fear you should find [no one] else worth loving.' 

~~~~~ Louise Honorine de Choiseul_

sorry, but i couldn't let "nothing" stand as a place-holder for dogs; dogs are individuals, 
not things.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dog-lovers are a good breed, themselves.' 

~~~~~ Gladys Taber_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'All men who are dog men walk a similar trail. The butter-ball pup angling off to one side, 
or the seasoned field worker hired on for the gun, or the gimpy, stoved-up senior canine-citizen 
who can't hear, can't see or run - they all walk to one side, one time or another, in a dog-man's life.'

~~~~~ Bill Tarrant _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs eat. Cats dine.' 

~~~~~ Ann Taylor_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I have found that when you are deeply troubled, there are things you get from the silent, 
devoted companionship of a dog, that you can get from no other source.' 

~~~~~ Doris Day_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The Prayer of the Dog

Lady & Lord,
No one but you & I understand what faithfulness is. 
Do not let me die until, for them, all danger is driven away.' 

~~~~~ Carmon Bernos de Gaesztold _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'One woman very courteously approached me in a grocery store, saying, 
"Excuse me, but I must ask why you've brought your dog into the store." I told her that Grace 
is a service dog... A few minutes later, she returned. "Excuse me, but you told me that your dog 
is allowed in the store because she's a service dog. Is she Army or Navy?"

~~~~~ Terry Thistlewaite _


----------



## leashedForLife

_The Vagabonds 
'We are two travelers, Roger & I. Roger's my dog - come here, you scamp! 
Jump for the gentleman - mind your eye! Over the table - look out for the lamp!...

The rogue is growing a little old; five years we've tramped through wind and weather, 
And slept outdoors when nights were cold, And ate and drank and starved together.' 

~~~~~ John T. Trowbridge _

current news in the USA
recently, a homeless man refused to accept an offer of shelter if his dog was not allowed, too - 
he figures she has another 5-years left or so, & if he can't take her along, he's not going. 
Thankfully, someone found him a place where his dog was also welcome. :001_smile:
this poem seemed apropos - i dedicate it to those two, & the many dogs & humans like them.


----------



## leashedForLife

Q: 
_'If you could choose what to come back as, what would that be?'_

A: 
_'A dog, so my wife would love me more.'_

~~~~~~~ Oscar de la Renta, in an interview in Vanity Fair


----------



## leashedForLife

_'You just need to be a flea against injustice. Enough committed fleas, 
biting strategically, can make even the biggest dog uncomfortable, 
& transform even the biggest nation.'

~~~~~ Marian Wright Edelman _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Until you have bred dogs, & have drawn and painted them, it is difficult to realize 
that no two are identical in conformation. 
You need do no more than gun for a day over two of them, to recognize that each is an individual. 
It requires the intimacy of daily living with a dog to know the subtle quality of his mind, the ham-smell 
of his ears, and that his wet nose in your mouth tastes salty.' 

~~~~~ George Bird Evans_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The Saluki is a marvel of elegance.' 

~~~~~ Vita Sackville-West _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs are not people dressed up in fur coats, and to deny them their nature 
is to do them great harm.' 

~~~~~ Jeanne Schinto_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'First, you learn a new language, profanity; & second, you learn not to discipline 
your dogs when you're mad, & that's most of the time, when you're training dogs.' 

~~~~~ Lou Schultz _

please note that i include this As A Joke - i don't agree that we spend most of our time while training, 
angry with the dog!  Not true, IME - & if it is, U're doing something wrong. 
Notice the handler is at fault: ultimately, we humans must be accountable for training problems.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'When dogs leap onto your bed, it's because they adore being with you. 
When cats leap onto your bed, it's because they adore your bed.'

~~~~~ Alisha Everett_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If you want loyalty, get a dog. 
If you want loyalty & attention, get a smart dog.'

~~~~~ Grant Fairley_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I have always felt it was human arrogance that assumes that only people have souls.'

~~~~~ Anne Raver_


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Many of us have to spell words such as 'out', 'cookie', & 'bath' when conversing with 
other people, lest we unnecessarily excite our pets. And even then they often understand. 
I've actually had clients who resorted to using a second language around their dogs, but after 
a while, their perceptive pooches caught on. Who says dogs don't understand us?"

~~~~~ Warren Eckstein _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Compassion for animals is intimately connected with goodness of character; 
& it may be confidently asserted that he who is cruel to animals cannot be a good man.' 

~~~~~ Albert Schweitzer_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A puppy is but a dog, plus high spirits, & minus common sense.'

~~~~~ Agnes Repplier_


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Whenever frustration sets in, remind yourself that *'your dog is a mirror-image 
of your abilities as a trainer'.* Only when you take ownership of your dogs shortcomings 
will you be able to turn them into attributes."

~~~~~ Susan Garrett_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The better trainer I become, the less I need to correct.'

~~~~~ Anonymous [as always, a woman...]_


----------



## leashedForLife

for all those at the rainbow bridge...

_'She died as she had been born & as she had lived, 
in my care, & surrounded by those who loved her.' 

~~~~~ Vicki W. Fowler_

thinking of all my lost darlings - miss y'all; i'll see U in my dreams. :yesnod:


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Don't think to hunt two hares with one dog.' 

~~~~~ Benjamin Franklin_


----------



## leashedForLife

for those who think 'dressing the dog' is a modern affectation...

_'I dressed dear, sweet, little Dash for the second time after dinner, 
in a scarlet jacket and blue trousers.' 

~~~~~ Queen Victoria, speaking of her Cavalier King-Chs Spaniel, Dash._


----------



## leashedForLife

memorials, too, are not a recent phenomenon:

_'Here lies *Dash*, the Favourite Spaniel of Queen Victoria,
by whose command this Memorial was erected. He died on 
the 20 December, 1840, in his 9th year. His attachment was 
without selfishness, his playfulness without malice, his fidelity 
without deceit. READER, if you would live beloved & die regretted, 
profit by the example of *Dash*.'

~~~ the epitaph on Dash's headstone, buried in the castle garden_


----------



## leashedForLife

another epitaph, for a Golden -

_'Jason Oliver C. Smith, a big dumb guy who was tan, died March 30 of lung cancer & old age. 
He was 13 years old, and lived in New Jersey & Pennsylvania. At the time of his death, his license was current 
& so were his shots. He is survived by two adults, three children, a cat named Daisy who drove him nuts, 
& his lifelong companion, Pudgy, whose spaying he always regretted, as well as a host of fleas who have 
gone elsewhere, probably to Pudgy. 
He will be missed by all, except Daisy. He never bit anyone, which is more than you can say for most of us.' 

~~~~~ Anna Quindlen_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'There is the little matter of disposal of droppings, in which the cat is far ahead of... rivals. 
The dog is somehow thrilled by what s/he or any... friends have produced, hates to leave it, 
adores smelling it, & sometimes eats it.' 

~~~~~ Paul Gallico _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'When you feel lousy, puppy therapy is indicated.' 

~~~~~ Sara Paretsky _

Sara is one of my favorite novel-characters; she's a PI in Chicago. :yesnod:


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Not the least-hard thing to bear when they go from us, these quiet friends, 
is that they carry away with them so many years of our own lives.' 

~~~~~ John Galsworthy_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The best way to get a puppy is to beg for a baby brother - 
and they'll settle for a puppy every time.' 

~~~~~ Winston Pendleton_

for myself, i've never swapped a dog 'in place of' anything - i prefer the dogs i've chosen, 
over the years, to many humans i've known, even those i love, precisely *because *
they are dogs. Dogs are often an improvement over ppl, who feel WE must do something, 
or THEY must do something, while dogs are content to be... in the moment.
i don't mean that dogs merely lie about, either - i mean they are engrossed in the Now.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'In my day, we didn't have dogs or cats. 
All I had was Silver Beauty, my beloved paper clip.' 

~~~~~ Jennifer Hart_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'[Dogs] motivate us to play, be affectionate, seek adventure & be loyal.' 

~~~~~ Tom Hayden_


----------



## leashedForLife

this is genuine food for thought, from a sci-fi novel - 
_'The Ethos Effect' by L E Modesitt, Jr._

_"...there are essentially two economic outlooks... dating from our ancient roots. 
One is the 'big kill', the other is the 'gatherer'. Some ancient humans went after enormous animals... 
that could destroy a single individual. Others were gatherers, & later, farmers, gleaning bit by bit, 
planning. [Later] some farmers went after the big-kill, a massive harvest of a single profitable crop - 
extreme monoculture.

The big-kill doesn't work over time - economically or socially; managed returns work far better, 
& actually produce higher profits... they almost-never produce huge windfalls, & there's always 
someone who tries to convince people that the big-kill is better."
pages 332 / 333_

later:
_"...bureaucracies are only interested in self-perpetuation, & the best of ideals 
are the first casualty of expediency." 
- spoken by Trystin Desoll, on page 287_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I guess you don't really own a dog, you rent them, & you have to be thankful 
that you had a long lease.' 

~~~~~ Joe Garagiola_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'All the home I know is a hotel. Why, I don't even have a dog... 
I don't know the first thing about cooking or taking care of a house.' 

~~~~~ Pearl White_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Out of the vast sea of assorted dogs that I have had dealings with, by far the noblest, the best, 
& the most important was the first... He was an old-style collie, beautifully marked, with a blunt nose, 
and a great natural gentleness & intelligence. I can still see my first dog. 
For six years, he met me at the same place after school & convoyed me home - 
a service he thought up himself. A boy doesn't forget that sort of association.'

~~~~~ E. B. White _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The dog becomes the repository of those model human properties that we have cynically 
ceased to find among humans. Where today can we find the full panoply of William Bennett's 
Book of Virtues - from Courage & Responsibility to Loyalty & Family Values - but in Lassie 
and Beethoven & Millie and Checkers & Spot?'

~~~~~ Marjorie Garber_


----------



## Guest

The best thing about being a dog trainer is being able to accept I am wrong not only in training but in daily life. It is not a skill that comes easy, but when you start to get the hang of it, it can really change your life around.

Emily Larlham


----------



## leashedForLife

ouesi said:


> "The best thing about being a dog trainer is being able to accept I am wrong not only in training
> but in daily life. It is not a skill that comes easy, but when you start to get the hang of it, it can really
> change your life around."
> 
> ~~~ Emily Larlham


Thanks, ouesi! 

for those who don't know, Emily is AKA 'KikoPup' on YouTube. :thumbup: Among my favorite folks 
to refer novice pet-owners to, for helpful, lucid, kind demonstrations of good training.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'He had let out the dogs, & they were jumping around him frantic with joy, 
as if they were afraid, every night, there would never be another letting out or another morning.' 

~~~~~ Mary O'Hara_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'She had no particular breed in mind, no unusual requirements. Except the special sense 
of mutual recognition that tells dog & human they have both come to the right place.'

~~~~~ Lloyd Alexander_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I can't tell you how much we laughed on the set - to have Alec Guinness 
in a scene with a big, furry dog, that's flying a spaceship.'

~~~~~ Mark Hamill, 
speaking of Obi-Wan Kenobi & Chewbacca's scenes, in the first Star Wars movie._


----------



## leashedForLife

_'So many get reformed through religion. I got reformed through dogs.' 

~~~~~ Lina Basquette_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I like any dog [who] makes me look good when [they] stand next to me.' 

~~~~~ Jean Harlow_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Necessity has the face of a dog.'

~~~~~ Gabriel Garcia Marquez_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Here Shock, the pride of all his kind, is laid,
Who fawned like man - but ne'er like man betrayed." 

~~~~~ John Gay_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Inside every Newfoundland, Boxer, Elkhound & Great Dane 
is a puppy, longing to climb onto your lap.' 

~~~~~ Helen Thomson_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'It is naught good a sleeping hound to wake.'

- poet Geoffrey Chaucer, writing in 'Troilus & Criseyde'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'You become responsible forever, for what you have tamed.'

~~~~~ Antoine de Saint-Exupéry_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If it should be I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep
Then will you do what must be done -
For this last battle can't be won.

You will be sad, I understand -
But don't let grief then stay your hand
For this day, more than all the rest,
Your love alone must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years -
What is to come can hold no fears;
You'd not want me to suffer, so -
When the time comes - please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend, 
But please stay with me till the end,
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time that you will see
This is a kindness you do for me -
Although my tail its last has waved,
From great suffering I've been saved.

Don't grieve that it must now be you
Who must decide this thing to do - 
We've been so close, we two, these years;
Don't let your heart hold any tears.' 

~~~~~ Julia Napier_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'No man is the boss of his own house, but he can 
make up for it, he thinks, by making a dog play dead.'

~~~~~ W.C. Fields_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'There are all sorts of cute puppy-dogs, but it doesn't stop people from going out & buying Dobermans.'

~~~~~ Angus Young_

i get the feeling he's not keen on Dobies...


----------



## leashedForLife

_'There are times when even the best manager is like the little boy with the big dog - 
waiting to see where the dog wants to go, so he can take him there.' 

~~~~~ Lee Iacocca_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The average dog has one request to all humankind. *Love me.*'

~~~~~ Helen Exley_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Talking to dogs is one of the few acts of faith still made nowadays.'

~~~~~ Paul Jennings_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Whenever I hear a dog continually barking, my reaction is one of relief - 
that it's not *my* dog making all that racket, & inciting the neighbors to call the police.'

~~~~~ John McCarthy_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The more I see of men, the more I like dogs.'

~~~~~ Madame de Staël_


----------



## leashedForLife

_Tom Hayden, speaking of his Labrador Retriever -

'He likes to take strolls by himself, & believes dog-catchers are friendly innkeepers who'll take care 
of a meal. He's gullible, & has never learned to fight back against a ruthless world.' _


----------



## leashedForLife

_Tom Hayden, speaking of his Border Collie -

'His herding instinct is so strong that he confuses tractors on a baseball field for sheep. 
He was hospitalized twice. Once by a line drive, & once for attacking a tractor tread.'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'When a child is locked in the bathroom with water running & he says 
he's doing nothing, but *the dog is barking*, call 911.'

~~~~~ Erma Bombeck_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Better to give your path to a dog than be bitten by him 
in contesting for the right.'

~~~~~ Abraham Lincoln_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Any man with money to make the purchase can become a dog's owner. 
But no one - spending ever so much coin & food & tact in the effort - may become 
a dog's Master without the consent of the dog. Do you get the difference? 
And s/he whom a dog once unreservedly accepts as Master is forever that dog's God.'

~~~~~ Albert Payson Terhune, slightly edited to reduce sexist bent._


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs look up to you. Cats look down on you. 
Give me a pig. He just looks you in the eye & treats you like an equal.'

~~~~~ Winston Churchill_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A bicycle does get you there & more - there is always the thin edge of danger to keep you alert 
& comfortably apprehensive. Dogs become dogs again & snap at your raincoat; potholes become 
personal. And getting there is all the fun.'

~~~~~ Anonymous [as we all know, a woman]_


----------



## leashedForLife

_The fallacy of barking up the wrong tree:

'All trees have bark. All dogs bark. 
Therefore, all dogs are trees.'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A dyslexic agnostic insomniac is the one who stays up 
all night, wondering if there really is a Dog.'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_Lars Karlstrand turned down a lucrative contract with a Scottish soccer team, 
due to the UK's previously-mandatory "6-mo-quarantine":

'I won't leave Sweden without Ted. [That] dog is the closest thing in the world to me.'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'He had as much fun in the water as any person I have known. You didn't have to throw a stick
in the water to get him to go in. Of course, he'd bring back a stick to you, if you did throw one in. 
He'd even have brought back a piano, if you had thrown one in.'

~~~~~ James Thurber_


----------



## Skandi

"He put his leg into the jam, and he worried the teaspoons, and he pretended that the lemons were rats, and got into the hamper and killed three of them before Harris could land him with the frying-pan.

Harris said I encouraged him. I didn't encourage him. A dog like that don't want any encouragement. It's the natural, original sin that is born in him that makes him do things like that. "

Jerome k jerome about Montmorency from Three men in a boat


----------



## leashedForLife

_'It sometimes takes days, even weeks, before a dog's nerves tire. 
In the case of terriers, it can run into months.'

~~~~~ E. B. White_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs...do not ruin their sleep worrying about how to keep the objects they have, & to obtain 
the objects they have not. There is nothing of value they have to bequeath, except their love 
& their faith.' 

~~~~~ Eugene O'Neill_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'He wa'n't no common dog, he wa'n't no mongrel; he was a composite. 
A composite dog is a dog that is made up of all the valuable qualities that's in [dogs] - 
kind of a syndicate; & a mongrel is made up of all the riffraff that's left over'.

~~~~~ Mark Twain AKA Samuel Clemens_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I got a new dog. He's a Paranoid Retriever. 
He brings back everything, because he's not sure what I threw him.'

~~~~~ Steven Wright_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A puppy plays with every pup he meets, but an old dog has few associates.'

~~~~~ Josh Billings_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Routine punishment in dog training is the outcome
of a mind with a limited vision for possibilities.' 

~~~ Susan Garrett_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Nature teaches beasts to know their friends.'

~~~~~ Wm Shakespeare_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I am as confounded by dogs as I am indebted to them.'

~~~~~ Roger Caras in 'A Celebration of Dogs'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dogs would make totally incompetent criminals. If you could somehow get a group of dogs 
to understand the concept of the Kennedy assassination, they would all immediately confess to it. 
Whereas you'll never see a cat display any kind of guilty behavior, despite the fact that several cats 
were seen in Dallas on the grassy knoll area, not that I wish to start rumors.'

~~~~~ Dave Barry_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'For those who love dogs, it would be the worst form of a lie to call any place 
where dogs were banned, 'Paradise'. Certainly, no loving God would separate people 
from their canine friends for eternity.'

~~~~~ Stanley Coren_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I can't imagine living in a house without a couple of dogs. If I ever got out of bed at night 
& didn't have to step over a Labrador or two or three, or move one off the covers so I could turn over, 
my nights would be more restless, & the demons that wait in the dark for me would be less easily fended.'

~~~~~ Gene Hill_


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Some dogs live for praise. They look at you as if to say, "Don't throw balls - 
just throw bouquets."

~~~~~ Jhordis Anderson_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Some men like a dull life - they like the routine of eating breakfast, going to work, 
coming home, petting the dog, watching TV, kissing the kids, & going to bed. Stay clear of it - 
it's often catching.' 

~~~~~ Hedy Lamarr_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Where are the dogs going?, you people who pay so little attention ask. 
They are going about their business. And they are very punctilious, without 
wallets, notes, & without briefcases.'

~~~~~ Charles Baudelaire_


----------



## leashedForLife

FWIW, i disagree -

_'The dog, on the other hand, has few or no ideas, because his brain acts in coarse fashion 
& because there are few connections with each single process.'

~~~~~ Edward Thorndike_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A dog's best friend is his illiteracy.'

~~~~~ Ogden Nash_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I am cursed with a right leg that arouses the desire of any male dog that happens to pass. 
I used to think that this only happened to me, but I've discovered that many people have 
the same problem. They have a *femme fatale* limb.'

~~~~~ Jasper Carrott_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'It don't care whether I'm good enough. It don't care whether I snore or not. 
It don't care which God I pray to. There are only three things with that kind 
of unconditional acceptance: Dogs, donuts, & money.'

~~~ spoken by Lawrence Garfield, played by Danny DeVito, in "Other People's Money"_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Dog! When we first met on the highway of life, we came from the two poles of creation... 
What can be the meaning of the obscure love for me, that has sprung up in your heart?'

~~~~~ Anatole France_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Sir, this is a unique dog. He does not live by tooth or fang. He respects the right of cats to be 
cats, although he doesn't admire them. He turns his steps rather than disturb an earnest caterpillar. 
His greatest fear is that someone will point out a rabbit & suggest that he chase it. This is a dog 
of peace and tranquility.'

~~~~~ John Steinbeck_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I need a dog pretty badly. I dreamt of dogs last night. 
They sat in a circle & looked at me, & I wanted all of them.'

~~~~~ John Steinbeck_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'It is scarcely possible to doubt that the love of humankind has become instinctive in the dog.'

~~~~~ Charles Darwin_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The dog is the only living being that has found & recognizes 
an indubitable, tangible & definite god.'

~~~~~ Maurice Maeterlinck_


----------



## leashedForLife

_The more creative you can become at developing, redirecting & controlling reinforcement, 
the less you need punishment. I choose to train with no physical or verbal corrections - 
therefore I must be brilliant at knowing & controlling my dogs reinforcement.'

~~~~~ Susan Garret_ The Possibilities in Dog Training | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog


----------



## leashedForLife

Note: i underlined where she italicized. 

_"Perhaps you've seen others try to train without corrections & their dog was poorly behaved, 
wouldnt listen in the face of any distraction, & their heeling in obedience could only be described 
as 'sloppy', at best. Just because someone has tried & failed at 'food only' training in the past 
doesnt mean the method is flawed; please entertain the possibility that the application 
of the dog-training was the only thing that was flawed." 

~~~~~ Susan Garret_ The Possibilities in Dog Training | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog


----------



## leashedForLife

Please note: 
Enzo's a *he*, not an 'it', but i'm leaving the sexless pronoun cuz of the context. 

_"I'm a dog person, I've had dogs all my life. But you see, it's not really a dog. 
It's more like a little robot. It's an actor. It displays no emotion whatsoever. 
I swear that dog doesn't know any of us, even though we've done five seasons 
of 'Frasier'."

~~~~~ John Mahoney, 
speaking of Enzo, the JRT who played Eddy's role in the sitcom 'Frasier' on USA-tv_

His sire, Moose, went thru 11 homes before he was 2-YO, was in a shelter & about to be euthed, 
& was adopted by a Florida trainer, who sent him on to an L-A trainer - when 'Frasier' proved a hit, 
*she bred him* to get 'a possible replacement', in case it lasted long-enuf that Moose aged-out. 
This was a terrible message for the public, as thousands of JRTs & look-alikes are euthed every year; 
there's no excuse for breeding to get a look-alike. :nono: Now U know why shelters do juvie-desex: 
cuz ppl are unethical eejits, even well-intentioned professionals.

Moose & Enzo, along with the *'Wishbone'* actors, Soccer, Slugger, Shiner, Phoebe, & Bear, 
on the excellent PBS children's program, were responsible for a rapid surge in popularity of JRTs as pets, 
which led to an incredible number of *surrenders* when folks discovered they didn't ARRIVE 'trained'. :nonod: 
Prior to that, JRTs were a well-kept secret among the USA horsey set, & rarely in pet-homes - 
which IMO was a good thing, as they're classic terrierrrists.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Extraordinary creature! So close a friend, and yet so remote.'

~~~~~ Thomas Mann, 
from 'A Man and his Dog, Stories of Three Decades'_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'[Dogs are] agreeable friends - they ask no questions, they pass no criticisms.'

~~~~~ George Eliot_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'...if you love dogs, but train with force, you absolutely must be armed with a litany of reasons 
why you believe force is necessary, in order to satisfy that whispering little voice in your subconscious 
mind, that keeps asking, "what if... all those tree-hugging clicker-freaks are onto something? 

~~~~~ Susan Garrett, 'The Possibilities in Dog-training' [blog]
_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Homer was the only person who'd managed to stick it out with Rex - 
and Rex loved him.' 

~~~~~ Noel Harrison, speaking of his father Rex Harrison's relationship 
with Homer, his Basset Hound_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I have yet to see one completely unspoiled star, except for the animals - like Lassie.'

~~~~~ Edith Head_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A lot of dogs & puppies that aren't totally certain about people, or [who] may be very confident 
with people in general but get concerned in novel social contexts, will go up to people to ask if they 
are a problem. This could be, for instance, on the pup's first time working [off-leash] in group class, 
a stranger walks into class & stands in the corner to watch. These dogs don't want a fight, they need 
more information because they think there might be a threat.

Reactive behavior - rushing toward, barking at, or growling at something in an adrenalized & panicky way - 
is information-seeking behavior, designed to determine the level of threat from something or someone 
the dog feels concerned about. Running over to check somebody out because of uncertainty about them 
is just another point on the same continuum.'

- Leslie McDevitt, 'Control Unleashed - the puppy program', pg 110_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Heart-rate, attentiveness, & respiratory-rate are all linked.
If we can teach a human or a dog to take slower, deeper breaths, they relax, their heart-rate decreases, 
& they can be more-attentive to focusing on the task at hand. These responses are all coupled to changes 
in hormonal & other chemical signals, that shift the brain's & body's reactivity from a system ready to act 
on a threat, to one ready to focus on learning.'

~~~~~ Karen Overall, DVM; board-certified Veterinary Behaviorist_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Your brain can be in a receptive or reactive state, & so can your puppy's. 
But it can't be in both at once - they don't mix. Which state you're in will directly affect how well you 
absorb information & how well you learn, & how you respond to stuff, & how you behave. ... 
Biofeedback... can provide an awesome 'reset button' when things aren't going [as you'd like].

...research has found that when people are told 'no' repetitively, it puts them into a reactive mind-state, 
& when they are told 'yes' repetitively, it puts them into a receptive mind-state. 
*Chew on that, the next time you find yourself telling your puppy she is wrong during a training session.*"

~~~~~ Leslie McDevitt, 'Control Unleashed: the puppy program', p. 132 _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Shaping is... breaking a behavior into small pieces & rewarding each piece, letting your puppy 
figure out for herself which behaviors are earning clicks. ...
As you practice [free-shaping], you will develop a sense of how & when to adjust, so that you can be 
a flexible trainer. ...we do not wait for the puppy to go all the way across the room & touch the object 
before [we click], even if that is the end [goal]. 
*It is not the goal, but the process that is important here. I encourage you to think like 
a process-oriented trainer* [*rather than an immediate-results trainer*]*.*
We click the very-first step in the direction of the [goal behavior], & all... steps in the right direction.
We can always find *something* to click, & we always want to set the pup up for success.'

~~~~~ Leslie McDevitt, 'Control Unleashed: the puppy program', p. 138/9_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'People have been asking me if I was going to have kids, & I had puppies, instead.'

~~~~~ Kate Jackson_


----------



## leashedForLife

_
'She lies about her age & weight, and is slightly older than Rocket.
But they've been a couple for eight years, longer than most in Hollywood.'

~~~~~ Kate Jackson, speaking of her two dogs_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Happiness is dog-shaped, I say.'

~~~~~ Chapman Pincher_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'[Snoopy is] the only dog I know who can smell someone just *thinking* about food.'

~~~~~ Charles M. Schulz_


----------



## leashedForLife

_
'Thank God, I got the rejects. These animals are very, very affectionate.' 

~~~~~ Eartha Kitt, speaking of her two Poodles, 
who weren't up to their breeder's "standards".  _


----------



## leashedForLife

fellow-trainer Jan Casey, quoting vet Lynn Honeckman referring to the Saturday nite episode 
of CM/DW on Natl-Geo WILD channel:

_"Kudos to Dr. Lynn Honeckman for perhaps the best quote of the year:"

'*True behavior modification means never making this dog feel threatened again.* 
It means teaching this dog, through patience & kindness, that having people around 
her food bowl can be a great thing. It means choosing to respect these animals 
that we have chosen to bring into our lives.' - LH, dvm.

"Yep, PPG has the best members!" - Jan Casey

very proud to be a Pet Professional Guild member, today. :001_smile:_

here's the [IMO appalling] episode clip, courtesy of NG-Wild: 
Dog Whisperer: Showdown with Holly - YouTube
WARNING - he first punches, & later kicks, this female yellow Lab; 
Holly warns him repeatedly, while he persistently intrudes & threatens. 
She was set-up to fail when he gave her a partial bowl of food, knowing 
that she'd guard it, *having previously harassed her in similar fashion*.

this article discusses that past-history: "History Doesn't Tell All"
Success Just Clicks | Sirius Training, Serious Fun

As we all know, ppl are notorious for TESTING TO FAILURE. 
This clip is a classic example - & Mr Millan actually says, *"I didn't see that coming."* 
[Say what?...  That's ridiculous. He needs a guide-dog, not Rx-glasses.]


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If you are currently a well-respected dog trainer that is using force because you feel 
you are working in a special "niche" that requires more muscle than many of us [use], 
why not take my challenge? 
Become one of your industry pioneers. Do what others dont believe can be done.

*Think possibilities, not limits.*
Be the change your dog world is waiting for - even if they may not know it yet!'

~~~~~ Susan Garrett, _ The Possibilities in Dog Training | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog


----------



## leashedForLife

John Fisher's dream was of a brave new world for dogs & their handlers or owners, free of aversives 
or compulsion-based methods, & with humans in a new partnership with their dogs, replacing the former 
unquestioned boss & absolute subordinate roles of traditional training.

_'I sincerely hope this approach will achieve my lifelong ambition - 
to change the face of dog-training, as it stands today.'

~~~~~ John Fisher, 'Think Dog'_


----------



## leashedForLife

the golden-age of Hollywood & animal actors:

_'By the end of the '50s, everything began to collapse &, little by little, 
I lost all of my work. I lost 'Rex, the Wonder Dog', & all the westerns.'

~~~~~ Gil Kane_

book: 'Kane: Art of the Comics'
Hermes Press

The Adventures of Rex, the Wonder Dog - by Michael E. Grost


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Positive, reward-based learning is more effective than dominance- or coercion-based 
methods, because it's in tune with the way we & our dogs are wired.'

~~~~~ Claudia Kawczynska, editor of *Bark* magazine, 
in the editor's letter of the Sept/Oct 2012 issue_

Claudia draws this conclusion from 'Zoobiquity', a book by Bowers & Horowitz,
which explains in great detail the common physiology shared by humans & non-humans, 
including the neurocircuitry of the brain. Even slugs have a dopaminergic system for foraging 
& eating - a pleasure circuit, which like those in dogs & humans, rewards searching as well as 
finding, & consuming. Exploring is a self-rewarding behavior; enriching the environs grows brain, 
& rewards the engaged animal thru that active brain.

Zoobiquity: What Animals Can Teach Us About Health and the Science of Healing: Barbara Natterson-Horowitz,Kathryn Bowers: 9780307593481: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## leashedForLife

_'...when it comes to domestic dogs, [dominance] is commonly applied to two different types 
of relationships. The first relates to interactions between dogs. In this usage, dominance is defined 
as the power to control access to desirable resources, & refers to the relative status of two dogs. 
In the absence of another dog, an individual dog cannot be said to be 'dominant' as a personality attribute, 
because dominance refers to the relationship between dogs.

The second & more controversial type of dominance relationship relates to interactions between humans 
& dogs. In this paradigm, humans dominating dogs is considered the path to well-trained dogs.
Those who follow this school of thought claim that you have to control your dogs by being dominant 
over them, in order to make them behave, & may make suggestions such as not allowing your dog 
to sleep on your bed or walk through the door ahead of you, or even to spitting in your dog's food 
& making a resting dog move, rather than walking around [her/him]. 
Today, fewer trainers subscribe to these ideas than in the past.'

~~~~~ Karen London, PhD; page 52, Sept/Oct 2012 issue of *Bark* - 
"The D word - we talk about dominance, but do we really understand it?"_


----------



## leashedForLife

Please note that many of the signals the good Dr labels "aggro" simply convey anxiety 
or attempt to increase distance between themselves & something that worries them. 

_'Physical aggression in the form of biting is only the final step in an elaborate 
progression of possible aggressive responses. Staring, growling, tensing up, 
& walking stiffly are just some of the ways that dogs signal aggression.'

~~~~~ Nicholas Dodman, DVM - "Dogs Behaving Badly: An A to Z guide to understanding 
& curing behavioral Problems in dogs"_, p. 2


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The term hyperactivity has vernacular implications as well as being a possible medical diagnosis.
It's common for owners & trainers to refer to a particular dog as hyperactive, meaning that [s/he] runs 
around a lot & won't listen. According to this rather loose definition, almost-all puppies are hyperactive; 
observation tells us that puppyhood & hyperactivity are practically synonymous. 
[snip] 
On the other hand, if we always interpret restlessness, limited attention-span, & a high activity level... 
as normal behavior, or a variation on a theme of normalcy, we will never diagnose hyperactivity.'

~~~~~ Dodman, DVM - 'Dogs Behaving Badly, A to Z', p. 85_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'One of the most enduring friendships in history - dogs & their people, people & their dogs.'

~~~~~ Terry Kay_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'"We have not to gain their confidence or friendship: the dog is born our friend; 
while their eyes are still closed, already they believe in us: even before birth, 
they have given themselves to man." 

~~~~~ Maurice Maeterlinck _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'"Maybe there are some areas where, when we are compared to dogs, we come up short. 
Being called a 'dog' might not be such a bad thing, after all." 

~~~~~ John Richard Stephens_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I have found that when you are deeply troubled, there are things you get 
from the silent devoted companionship of a dog that you can get from no other source.' 

~~~~~ Doris Day_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A dog believes you are what you think you are.' 

~~~~~ Jane Swan_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Won't be long' means nothing to a dog. 
All s/he knows is that you are GONE.' 

~~~~~ Jane Swan_


----------



## leashedForLife

Note: 
i'd only read Morley's book for advice on How *Not* to rear a pup, train a dog, 
manage the environs, & so forth - he does everything wrong, then blames the dog 
for "being bad". 

_'"Most dog-owners are at length able to teach themselves to obey their dog." 

~~~~~ Robert Morley_


----------



## leashedForLife

hoo-boy...

_'...dogs that have been allowed to develop *dominance* always have the potential to revert 
to their old ways, should an owner's guard be lowered too far. Some elements of the dominance-control 
program must be maintained indefinitely. Dominant dogs are always testing the limits to see just how far 
they can go; challenging to see what they can get away with."

- Dodman, DVM - 'Dogs behaving Badly: A to Z guide', pgs 273 - 274_

Dominance is a relationship, not a personal trait; an event, not a lifestyle. :thumbdown: Tsk. 
this was 1999, but still, he should know better.


----------



## newfiesmum

leashedForLife said:


> hoo-boy...
> 
> _'...dogs that have been allowed to develop *dominance* always have the potential to revert
> to their old ways, should an owner's guard be lowered too far. Some elements of the dominance-control
> program must be maintained indefinitely. Dominant dogs are always testing the limits to see just how far
> they can go; challenging to see what they can get away with."
> 
> - Dodman, DVM - 'Dogs behaving Badly: A to Z guide', pgs 273 - 274_
> 
> Dominance is a relationship, not a personal trait; an event, not a lifestyle. :thumbdown: Tsk.
> this was 1999, but still, he should know better.


That must be why Ferdie sits on the heath and howls at the top of his voice - I can hear him a good 150 yards away. I expect a lot of people would call it dominance; I just think it is funny. I have the only dog in Christendom who doesn't want to go for a walk.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I have the only dog in Christendom who doesn't want to go for a walk.'

~~~~~ Newfies'Mum_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Some angels have wings; others have tails.' 

~~~~~ Reisfeld_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'There is only one smartest dog in the world, & every child has her!' 

~~~~~ Anonymous - who is a woman, as we all know._


----------



## leashedForLife

_'You don't have to be perfect for your dog. 
You just have to be.'

~~~~~ Anonymous [a woman, of course]_


----------



## leashedForLife

Bold type is as in the original - see inside the book on Amazon.

_'The science of *behavior analysis* consists of three major branches: 
*behaviorism*, the philosophy of the science of behavior; *experimental analysis of behavior*, 
which is basic laboratory research; & *applied behavior analysis*, concerned with analyzing 
& developing strategies for behavior modification.' 

- Patricia Barlow-Irick, PhD; 'How to Train a _____', pg. 35_


----------



## leashedForLife

Bold-face in the original:

_"...*Pragmatism* holds that truth is defined in terms of the predictability & control it provides.
Using this criterion, a concept is 'more true' if it provides better prediction & control of behavior.
A training system is better if it gives the trainer more control. Animal trainers are interested in results!"

- Patricia Barlow-Irick, PhD; 'How to Train a _____', pg. 35 _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'*Cognitive learning* [alters] behavior [by using] higher mental processes, 
such as rational thinking. While many animal trainers value rational thinking, they always 
find that interpreting their animal's actions is easier than interpreting their thoughts.'

- Patricia Barlow-Irick, PhD; 'How to Train a _____', pg. 35_

Irene Pepperberg's years of training with Alex, the African Grey, used cognitive learning.
She used the student-rival model to teach correct concepts, such as colors, relative size, 
the material composing an item, & numbers. Alex later could combine these traits, such as count 
the number of -green-, -wooden- items among a tray of mixed-materials & mixed-colors items.

see inside: 
How 2 Train A _____: Dr. Patricia Barlow-Irick Ph.D.: 9781475192940: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Science is based on the principle of *Determinism*, which holds behavior is lawful, caused 
by events in the physical world, & it is possible to discover & benefit from understanding these laws. 
Training animals involves cause & effect in the physical world, which can be described with laws. 
No magic is needed.'

- Patricia Barlow-Irick, PhD; 'How to Train a _____', pg. 34_

see inside: 
How 2 Train A _____: Dr. Patricia Barlow-Irick Ph.D.: 9781475192940: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## leashedForLife

_'It's not that I'm so smart. 
It's that I stay with problems, longer.'

~~~~~ Albert Einstein_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'...learning, along with behaviors such as gambling, shopping, & sex, 
"evoke neural signals that converge on [an area] called the medial forebrain pleasure circuit."
Successful dog training creates what we could call a learning addiction, driven by pleasure circuits.'

~~~~~ B. N-Horowitz, MD, quoting David Linden, Prof of Neuroscience, Johns-Hopkins Univ; 
p. 105, 'Zoobiquity'_

Zoobiquity: What Animals Can Teach Us About Health and the Science of Healing: Barbara Natterson-Horowitz,Kathryn Bowers: 9780307593481: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## leashedForLife

_fellow-trainer Casey Lomonaco quotes Susan Garrett -

"Dogs are not bad or stubborn, they are a product of their education." 
#apdt2012 #susangarrett, at the USA-apdt annual conference_


----------



## leashedForLife

missed Oct-15th:

_'If you work hard on your job, you make a living. 
If you work hard on yourself, you can make a fortune.' 

~~~~~ Jim Rohn_

Become the trainer or handler Ur dog needs U to be.  U can excel.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'...people are starting to see all of this stuff on television with dominance training
& dominating animals into submission, & how it [causes] psychological damage to the dogs 
& [makes] them more aggressive. Positive, humane reinforcement methods are much safer... 
It's great that more people are embracing it."

~~~~~ Victoria Stilwell, interviewed by Laura Drucker [Beantown TAILS magazine, Oct. 2012_


----------



## leashedForLife

_"I think the biggest damage comes from the whole flawed idea that everything dogs do that is 
considered 'bad behavior' is part of some... mythical state of dominance, where they're trying 
to become the Alpha-dog or boss of the family.
...
We need to ask ourselves, is this dog being dominant, or is s/he just frightened that I may take 
something important [to] their safety, comfort, or survival?"

~~~~~ Victoria Stilwell, interviewed by Laura Drucker [Beantown TAILS magazine, Oct. 2012]_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Aggression has been defined & redefined, over the ages. 
I like to talk about dog challenges or challenging behavior, & then varying degrees of exhibition. 
Looking at the predatory model of eye-stalk-chase-grab-shake-kill, you can see what you would consider 
aggressive activity in the predatory sequence. Our clients don't look at behavior as we do, 
& they use terms like aggression, without really understanding what that means.'

~~~~~ Diane Garrod via FaceBook, GROUP: Force Free Trainers - Solving the Aggression Puzzle_


----------



## leashedForLife

Lili Chin says it all - 
IF WE CAN TEACH WILD ANIMALS... | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## leashedForLife

_'One Nation Under Dog' is a documentary... exploring the complicated & often eccentric 
relationships people have with dogs. ...its a film worth seeing. 
It attempts to address the consequences of our actions [& ...lack of action] re the treatment 
of animals [and] the implications of thousands of years of co-evolution... for us and dogs.'

~~~ Debbie Jacobs, _ Are We Their Best Friends? « Fearfuldogs' Blog


----------



## leashedForLife

The 3-bark rule:

_'Barking is a dog's way of communicating.

[One] difference between communication & noise is how long the barking lasts, or the *duration*. 
[A] second difference is the *intensity* of the barking display: a dog who runs to the window every time 
someone passes & barks until they're out of sight, needs to learn to control their impulse to bark. 
Impulse-control training means guidance to train the dog to do the right behavior, which is 
minimal to no barking. *Alert-barking* is acceptable communication; over-alert barking is not.'

~~~~~ Diane Garrod, _ How to train a dog to stop barking - by Diane Garrod


----------



## leashedForLife

i'm so sorry -  I want to apologize.

I spent October 29th thru the 1st of November job-hunting madly, & was on-line only to search listings, send apps, etc.
Then i found a very short-term job - which ate my life, :lol:.

i've not been on-line for 6 days straight, as i was helping to get the vote out in Massachusetts,
in order to defeat Brown / elect *Elizabeth Warren*, & support Obama. *Go, Liz!* :thumbup:

:smilewinkgrin: thank Goddess, Mittens AKA Romney won't call 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue "home", for the next 4-years!

It was an incredibly-intense experience, & i'll post about it later - but if i wasn't at the EnvMass.org office 
on Jefferson St, i was canvassing, being driven somewhere to canvass, asleep, or going to / coming from 
the office!  Yow.

i feel as if i lived in an aquarium & wore a snorkel, emerging only to go home & get to bed - i logged MILES 
& MILES of uphill & down dale, knocked on hundreds of doors, & met some wonderfully kind, helpful ppl 
[as well as a very, very few not-so-nice ones.  But they were vastly outnumbered! :thumbup1: ]

Anyway, i'm out of the tank & back in the Real World - altho Hallowe'en in Salem has to be seen, heard, 
smelled, & felt to be believed, lemme tell ya. :laugh: It's the first city in which i've felt under-dressed 
in broad daylight... Amazing.

- terry


----------



## leashedForLife

my friend Babs a-k-a Barbara in Penna breeds JRTs, & altho she adores her own dogs & loves her breed of choice,
she recognizes that they have a few fla... errrm, harrumph!, ...  little quirks.

Babs says,
_"If Jack-Russells weighed 120# instead of 12, they'd live in zoos & be on the Endangered List."_


----------



## leashedForLife

_ 'Alone, we can do so little; together, we can do so much."

~~~~~ Helen Keller _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The dog will be taught what is wanted: three alert-barks, & then quit. 
A clicker... will be used to mark the behavior wanted, which is not barking, 
& in this case, [cease to] bark when the cue is given [to hush].

Back-chaining means start training [with the last-step] of the behavior sequence. 
In this case, we want quiet; teaching a cue for 'quiet' is the first step of the final result:
turning away from the... trigger [that causes the dog to bark].'

~~~~~ Diane Garrod,_ The 3-Bark Rule

How to train a dog to stop barking - by Diane Garrod


----------



## RobD-BCactive

leashedForLife said:


> i've not been on-line for 6 days straight


Is that all? Gawd, wonder where I'm supposed to start hehehheh
Least the dog's happy with me


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Science is more than a body of knowledge; it is a way of thinking.' 

~~~~~ Carl Sagan _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I keep my theories on the tips of my fingers, so that the merest breath 
of fact can blow them away.' 

~~~~~ Faraday_


----------



## tanglewood3

*'IF YOU ONLY TEACH YOUR DOG ONE THING, TEACH IT TO SIT' *
100% of the time at the first command in a normal tone of voice.


----------



## leashedForLife

re Chirag Patel's UTube clip on introducing & habituating a basket-muzzle:
Teaching A Dog To Wear A Muzzle (Muzzle Training) - YouTube

_'Many thanks﻿ for this video! 
I love the added extra of clipping the muzzle around the dog's neck before making the dog wear 
[the muzzle] on [her / his] nose, as well - I've been trying to work out how to progress with this 
[training], & that method is perfect for my dog!" 

~~~~~ Georgeypudding; posted 2 weeks ago_

Chirag lives & trains in the UK, & is a fellow-member of the PPG in the U-S.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Insist upon yourself. Be original.'

~~~~~ Ralph W. Emerson_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If U're not prepared to be wrong, 
U'll never come up with anything original.'

~~~~~ Sir Kenneth Robinson_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'All good things that exist, are the fruits of originality.'

~~~~~ John Stuart Mill, economist_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'"Those who produce, should have; but we know that those who produce the most -
that is, those who work the hardest, at the most menial & difficult tasks - have
the least." 

~~~~~ Eugene V. Debs_

How should we repay dogs for their menial, dangerous, or difficult tasks? 
The herding-dog who works in all weathers, the bomb- or booby-trap detector, 
the SAR-k9 trying to air-scent a buried person after an avalanche - What should those dogs get?


----------



## leashedForLife

_'It is every human's obligation to put back into the world at least the equivalent of what s/he takes 
out of it. Try not to become a human of success, but rather try to become a human of value.' 

~~~~~ Albert Einstein _


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Wisdom is not a product of schooling, but of the lifelong attempt to acquire it.' 

~~~~~ Albert Einstein _


----------



## leashedForLife

I apologize - 
i had to move house unexpectedly on Sat, Nov-17th, 
then stayed with a friend over T-day week from Monday to Sunday, 
*then* got a new live-in job, as PCA to a quadraplegic, as a birthday present.

Getting out of the apartment is at least as complicated as planning an escape 
from Alcatraz, & my on-line time is severely limited.

I hope to get back to a regular on-line presence by mid- to late-January.

Happy new year, all! :thumbup:


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo

You don't need force. You have the bigger brain and it would be a shame not to use it


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The average rider interferes with the horse, over a jump;
a good rider doesn't impede the horse; the best riders help the horse over.'_


----------



## leashedForLife

who said,
_'The better a trainer I become, the fewer corrections I find I need.'_ -

or words to that effect?

[i think it was Jean Donaldson or Trish King, but it was years ago, & I can't find it on-line. 
thanks for any help! :yesnod: ]


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Any intelligent fool can make things bigger & more complex - 
it takes a genius, & a lot of courage, to move in the opposite direction.' 

~~~ Albert Einstein_

Simple training is good training; manageable steps, so the learner succeeds. :yesnod:


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The world is a dangerous place; not because of the people who are evil, 
but because of the people who don't do anything about it.' 

~~~ Albert Einstein _

If U see something wrong, do speak up - or let the apropos authority know.
Neglect, cruelty, or simple inadequacy can be deliberate or ignorance; ignorance is curable.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A human should look for what is, & not for what s/he thinks should be.' 

~~~ Albert Einstein_

Success or failure in training can be quantified easily: COUNT. 
Given 5 cues for the same behavior, how many times does the dog comply? 5 = 100%; 3 = 60%.
*80% * is the point where we can raise the criterion.

How many cues to reach criterion?

How many sessions of how much time per, to teach a particular behavior to a particular dog?
4 days & 3 10-minute sessions each day? A week, with 2 [5-minute] sessions daily?

track your success & failure rate; seek to improve your skills & scores. :yesnod:


----------



## leashedForLife

Autism Assistance Dogs - ACA Adelaide, Channel 9 - YouTube

_"Having Freemont has made such a difference."_


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo

*Dogs like me,,,,,, Ouch, you little B*******


----------



## leashedForLife

_"...lots of uneducated people can get away with teaching stable dogs with no issues, 
& ALL dogs and breeds are trainable. That's where the education comes in.

If you have a dog who's aggressive to children, do you know how to establish a positive 
conditioned-emotional response to change that dog's perception & therefore,... behavior? 
If you are working with a dog who 'doesn't listen', do you know how to determine if it's 
a motivation issue or if the dog doesn't understand what's expected... and what steps 
to take, to make progress?

[You] may be able to change the plugs in your car, but can you overhaul a transmission? 
You know what to do to treat a cold, but can you treat cancer? ...

I see many, many dogs [whose] behavior deteriorated greatly, because their owners took 
them to a trainer who didn't know what s/he was doing. Anybody can hang out a shingle 
& [claim they're] a 'dog-behavior expert'. That's the problem with the industry, as it is 
today.

In fact, [anyone] can... get a TV-show & be considered an 'expert' by the general public. 
It's a serious problem."

~~~ Leah Roberts, fellow-PPG-member in Florida, USA, on Linked-IN_


----------



## leashedForLife

_"IME, when ppl talk about dogs, they rarely finish the sentence:
Dogs, like every other organism, want to please *themselves*.

If by pleasing us humans, they can also please themselves via the payoff we deliver, they're eager 
to get into the game; conversely, when they're only motivated to avoid punishment, they lack the desire 
to *exceed* our criteria; they only want to preclude the punisher, & do the minimum necessary to reach 
that goal." 

~~~~~ Feb. 4th, 2013; Terry Pride_


----------



## leashedForLife

thanks to PF-member Dober for this gem:

_'Any fool can try to defend his mistakes, & most fools do, but it gives one a feeling of nobility 
to admit one's mistakes. By fighting, you never get enough, but by yielding, you get much more 
than you expected.'

- L. Lovasik_


----------



## Guest

leashedForLife said:


> who said,
> _'The better a trainer I become, the fewer corrections I find I need.'_ -
> 
> or words to that effect?
> 
> [i think it was Jean Donaldson or Trish King, but it was years ago, & I can't find it on-line.
> thanks for any help! :yesnod: ]


This sounds like something Susan Garrett or Denise Fenzi would say.


----------



## leashedForLife

_"...the difference in mind between man & the higher animals, great as it is, 
certainly is one of degree & not of kind."
~~~ Charles Darwin _

Baboons And Pigeons Are Capable Of Higher-level Cognition, Behavioral Studies Show


----------



## leashedForLife

_''...I have always found that plans are useless, but planning is indispensable.'

~~~ David [Dwight, AKA Ike] Eisenhower, former US-Prez_


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

leashedForLife said:


> _"...the difference in mind between man & the higher animals, great as it is,
> certainly is one of degree & not of kind."
> ~~~ Charles Darwin _
> 
> Baboons And Pigeons Are Capable Of Higher-level Cognition, Behavioral Studies Show


ooooh ! that might be news to those who say...there are no bad dogs just bad owners ! implying dogs dont have nastiness revenge malicousness aggression to others in them like humans do !!!

darwin says...implies in this quote...that there is no difference only the degree of whatever traits humans have compared to animals !

so ? meaning dogs less intelligent than humans, less nasty than humans, less everything than humans ! that is how i am understanding the quote !

well well ! tell that to warn those who quote happily here on this forum and elsewhre ...the modern saying...there are no bad dogs only bad owners ! 

darwin i think gave a view based on his observations yes of a detailed kind...it was a good assumption based on observations generally i think but not the whole truth and not even darwin would say he knew for sure...and we cannot know for sure...we cannot read the minds of animals that do not speak our lingo. we interpret. as best possible. that is my view. nice quote though ! just pass that to the no bad dogs claimers !


----------



## leashedForLife

FEJA JUODAS said:


> ...that might be news to those who say, "there are no bad dogs - just bad owners" ! ...


that's not what Darwin was discussing; he was saying nonhumans have emotions, similar to ours,
& can think as well as feel - tho obviously, no dog would ever discover Newtonian physics, 
or Einstein's relativity. 

in Darwin's day, Descartes fervent belief in the sharp division of nonhumans from humans still 
controlled all scientific thought & attitudes of the public; beating a horse who fell in harness was not 
regarded as abuse or horrific, it was accepted as 'the way things were', & nonhumans were seen as 
largely unfeeling & thoughtless biological machines.

Descartes died in 1650, but there are still apologists who support his view of nonhumans.


----------



## leashedForLife

_In a Hasidic tale, a Rebbe was told by one of his fellows that, in Spinoza's view, 
there is no basic difference between humans & animals. The Rebbe replied, 
"In that case, why have animals never produced a Spinoza?"_

 Spinoza was a Dutch-born philosopher, banned by the Amsterdam Jewish community in 1656;
he saw nature as synonymous with God - nature was what we see of the divine, which was not a 'being'
but a concept - an idea of god, rather than a personified Godhead.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'All dogs are dogs - but that doesn't mean that any dog will do.' 

- terry pride, Apr-11, 2013_


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

leashedForLife said:


> that's not what Darwin was discussing; he was saying nonhumans have emotions, similar to ours,
> & can think as well as feel - tho obviously, no dog would ever discover Newtonian physics,
> or Einstein's relativity.
> 
> in Darwin's day, Descartes fervent belief in the sharp division of nonhumans from humans still
> controlled all scientific thought & attitudes of the public; beating a horse who fell in harness was not
> regarded as abuse or horrific, it was accepted as 'the way things were', & nonhumans were seen as
> largely unfeeling & thoughtless biological machines.
> 
> Descartes died in 1650, but there are still apologists who support his view of nonhumans.


aha hence the danger of not putting quotes in context ! stand alone it can be maybe misinterpreted ! ?

but i see in your explanation of the context...that darwin indeed was saying dogs share the same EMOTIONS as humans...less intellect of course but emotions ?

so to me i say that means dogs are capable of feeling REVENGE, ANGER, HATE ! those strong emtions humans obviously have that are dangerous...

i dont believe dogs are capable of those strong emtions...they are more reactive to stimuli type animals than humans to me...they react in the moment and then move on...unlike humans...the dog memory does not calculate thinking and planning for the future to continue that hate emotion towards an individual...it maybe recall that individual and react negatively towards it but it is out of a learned stimuli of fear felt...threat to life even...

hope that explains why i still disagree with Darwin on this ! he could not know he was totally right and with time may well have qualified his quote in fact i think...he was a great man for sure...no one has matched him even today for his attention to observation in natural state animals ...not in my mind anyway..

anyway i just quoted elsewhere on this forum another doggie quote ! i like this one ! so i share !!! lol !!!

ALDOUS HUXLEY another great Brit...wrote Brave New World novel...

*To his dog, every man is Napoleon; hence the constant popularity of dogs. *


----------



## newfiesmum

FEJA JUODAS said:


> aha hence the danger of not putting quotes in context ! stand alone it can be maybe misinterpreted ! ?
> 
> but i see in your explanation of the context...that darwin indeed was saying dogs share the same EMOTIONS as humans...less intellect of course but emotions ?
> 
> so to me i say that means dogs are capable of feeling REVENGE, ANGER, HATE ! those strong emtions humans obviously have that are dangerous...
> 
> i dont believe dogs are capable of those strong emtions...they are more reactive to stimuli type animals than humans to me...they react in the moment and then move on...unlike humans...the dog memory does not calculate thinking and planning for the future to continue that hate emotion towards an individual...it maybe recall that individual and react negatively towards it but it is out of a learned stimuli of fear felt...threat to life even...
> 
> hope that explains why i still disagree with Darwin on this ! he could not know he was totally right and with time may well have qualified his quote in fact i think...he was a great man for sure...no one has matched him even today for his attention to observation in natural state animals ...not in my mind anyway..
> 
> anyway i just quoted elsewhere on this forum another doggie quote ! i like this one ! so i share !!! lol !!!
> 
> ALDOUS HUXLEY another great Brit...wrote Brave New World novel...
> 
> *To his dog, every man is Napoleon; hence the constant popularity of dogs. *


I think it is quite obvious that dogs are capable of anger, even though short lived, and even hate when it is for something they fear, but revenge? What a daft idea.

I have never read Aldous Huxley and now I know why.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'A really companionable & indispensable dog is an accident of nature;
U can't get one by breeding for it, & U can't buy one with money.'

~~~ E. B. White_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'I don't want to establish leadership with my dogs, I want to establish a partnership. 
[A] much-more fulfilling... relationship, in the long run.'

~~~~~ ouesi; W Apr-17, 2013_


----------



## Fleur

leashedForLife said:


> _'I don't want to establish leadership with my dogs, I want to establish a partnership.
> [A] much-more fulfilling... relationship, in the long run.'
> 
> ~~~~~ ouesi; W Apr-17, 2013_


Love this one


----------



## leashedForLife

just read this, & tho he wasn't writing of humans & non-humans, i'm going to elide that bit. 

_Summum Bonum
All the breath & the bloom of the year, in the bag of one bee;
All the wonder & wealth of the mine, in the heart of one gem;
In the core of one pearl, all the shade & the shine of the sea;
Breath & bloom, shade & shine, wonder, wealth, & how far above them,
Truth, that's brighter than gem,
Trust, that's purer than pearl...

~~~~~ Robert Browning_


----------



## mrsdolittle

leashedForLife said:


> _Dogs travel hundreds of miles during their lifetimes, responding to such commands as 'come' & 'fetch'."
> ~~~~~ Stephen Baker _


Yeah if my mom or dad had said that to me, i would have told them to take a hike, but dogs just don't mind at all!


----------



## leashedForLife

_'...even when we create an artificial pack with multiple dogs in our homes, the hiearchy is not linear.

Dogs are much more socially complex & dynamic than a simple alpha to omega structure can explain. 
It's really a detriment to dogs, to dumb them down this way.'

~~~~~ ouesi_


----------



## leashedForLife

Matthew Spiegl: SeaWorld's IPO and the Third Question of Conscience

_'"Are you one who looks on? Or one who lends a hand? Or one who looks away, & walks off? 
Third question of conscience." 

~~~~~ Friedrich Nietzsche, "Maxims & Arrows" from 'Twilight of the Idols'_

whale laundering allegations:
Frontline: A Whale of a Business - YouTube


----------



## leashedForLife

_'What always goes unspoken is that if dogs have an inherent desire to please us, 
avoidance training [i-e, special collars] should also be unnecessary. The attitude of 
a non-conforming dog can be adjusted with some corrections, can't it? But this is simply 
using aversives to motivate. Liver would have also worked.

So, why does liver cheapen the human-animal bond, where pain does not?' 

~~~~~ Jean Donaldson_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Just because your dog isn't right, doesn't mean s/he's wrong.'

~~~~~ Ouesi_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'"Another rhetorical device you might have seen is the contention that everybody is using 
coercion because, look, youve got a leash on that dog when you take him for a walk!

The equivalent argument would be that a parent who holds a childs hand while crossing 
the street is a hypocrite for lobbying against child battery."

~~~~~ Jean Donaldson_

The Continuum Generator |


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Trust is the foundation of training.

We trainers must respect the dog & client, but the dog must trust the trainer.
It's true of any species - no-one learns effectively, when feeling threatened.'

~~~~~ Terry Pride; April 30, 2013_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Do not go where the path may lead; go instead where there is no path, 
& leave a trail.' 

~~~~~ Ralph Waldo Emerson_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'When someone asks why a dog is doing something, the only answer I can 
honestly give is that it's working for them. If it wasn't, they'd stop doing it.'

~~~~~ Debbie Jacobs_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Five Important Principles for Positive Gundog Training

1. Early development of learning process - 
Pup should learn early that he can "buy" rewards by offering behavior. S/he should sit 
to get every meal. You should teach other behaviors with treat rewards. Some examples might be: 
stay, crawl, jump onto a platform, roll over, etc. The more behaviors a young puppy learns, the more 
skillful s/he will be at learning, & the easier... later training [becomes].

2. Get steady early - 
every unrestrained retrieve trains pup to break. As soon as pup is retrieving eagerly, you should 
begin restraining him for a gradually increasing time period before releasing for the retrieve. 
Our milepost is a 30 ft retrieve, with pup restrained 30-secs & confident enough to hunt 
after release for 30-secs for the dummy. We typically have 16-WO pups steady without restraint.

3. More dummies; less birds - 
Establish the behaviors of retrieving & delivery to hand using dummies. After the behaviors 
are well established & habits are strong, use some birds. Used too early in pup's training, birds tend 
to create problems, such as running off to the bushes with the bird, mouth problems, & unsteadiness. 
Birds are a giant leap in distraction level.

4. More Blinds; Less marks - 
The primary value of a marked (seen) retrieve should be as a reward for sitting quietly during & after the fall. 
Beyond that, marked retrieves have a negative value with respect to teaching pup to stop on the whistle 
& take a cast. Every marked retrieve completed trains him a little more to find the prey w/o help from 
the handler. The goal of hand signals is to train pup to take directional casts from the handler away 
from where pup wants to go, & toward where the handler wants pup to go.

5. Whistle stops & hand signals - 
Establish it early, as soon as pup is steady for tossed dummies. First establish the behaviors 
of whistle stopping & casting close to you. Then establish close with increasing distraction.

Establishing the whistle-stop & casting behaviors close to you allows you to deliver reward effectively.

Establishing behavioral proficiency in the face of high distraction levels with the dog relatively close 
to you will prepare the dog for the distraction level offered by distance.

~~~~~ Robt Milner, hunting-trainer_

Robert Milner's DuckHill Kennels - Positive Gundog Training


----------



## leashedForLife

_
'After 33 years training [dogs, in] almost every discipline, as what can only be regarded as a 
professional, one of the most striking things I've learned is how many of my fellow professionals 
couldn't train a clematis to climb a pole, & how many enthusiasts / amateurs are thoroughly gifted 
& knowledgeable trainers, and students of canine behaviour.'

~~~~~ John Fitzpatrick; MCGI, MBIPDT_

Go, FITZ! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife

_"We become better trainers by refusing to swallow uncritically what is tossed 
to us as truth, by developing our powers of empathy & observation,
& by searching for better ways to teach and educate the dogs we love.' 

~~~ Suzanne Clothier_


----------



## J E Dog Training Club

Give your dog just a little time, love and patience and he will devote himself to you forever.


----------



## lostbear

lucylastic said:


> "Feel the fear and do it anyway"
> 
> Susan McBane


Sorry - is that not Susan Jeffers? (or are they one and the same?)


----------



## leashedForLife

lucylastic said:


> "Feel the fear and do it anyway"
> 
> ~~~~~ Susan McBane





lostbear said:


> Sorry - is that not Susan Jeffers? (or are they one and the same?)


Susan Jeffers wrote the self-help book of that title:
Feel the Fear . . . and Do It Anyway: Susan Jeffers: 9780345487421: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## leashedForLife

_'...good applied research can easily be envisioned on strategies for training dogs (or other animals) 
to perform other useful services, such as hunting, police work, and detection of illicit drugs or toxic 
compounds. 
Developing & evaluating programs to teach pet owners how to train their animals to be good companions 
is another obvious, & related, research area. Many behavior analysts have the skills necessary to work 
productively in some or all of these areas, and we encourage them to consider doing so.'

- Journal of Applied Behavior Analysis_

ANIMAL RESEARCH IN THE JOURNAL OF APPLIED BEHAVIOR ANALYSIS


----------



## leashedForLife

_'To treat others as we would desire to be treated might well mean their destruction. 
We must treat them as they desire to be treated.'

~~~~~ Haley's Rule for interstellar contact - 
which applies to interspecies interactions quite nicely, i think._


----------



## leashedForLife

_"The reality is that the worst that will happen when a dog fails to retrieve is this: 
s/he fails to retrieve."

~~~~~ Suzanne Clothier _

Reliability and the Retrieve: Justifying the Ear Pinch? | Suzanne Clothier


----------



## lostbear

leashedForLife said:


> _'In dog training, jerk is a noun, not a verb.'_
> ~~~~~~~ Dr. Dennis Fetko


And 'Cesar Milan' is a curse . . .


----------



## leashedForLife

_

'In the end, the degree of pain you are willing to endure or inflict has 
a great deal to do with the importance you assign a given activity.'

~~~~~ Suzanne Clothier, ibid._


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Insanity: 
doing the same thing over & over again, and expecting different results.'

~~~~~ Albert Einstein _

If the training or B-Mod U're doing fails, try something else - preferably force-free. :thumbsup:


----------



## leashedForLife

this isn't about 'behavior in dogs', but 'behavior in ppl' - 
the common inability to distinguish Lhasa-Apso from Shih-Tzu.
I composed this ditty as a mnemonic -

Repeat after me:

_"Lhasas are *lhonger*, & *coarser* by far;
the Shih-Tzus are *short-faced*, with silkier hair - 
Lhasas are *guardians*, some strangers they'll bite,
while Shih-Tzus will happily meet the polite." 
~~~~~ Terry Pride, © July-15, 2013 _

Please do attribute; thank U kindly.


----------



## leashedForLife

Someone was asking for limericks, so i wrote this -

_The vanishing coat

There once was a Collie named Lassie,
an odd name to hang on his châssis; 
in the tales, she's a female, 
but in movies, a he-male, 
& it's all to do, lads, with upholstery...

When the females get too warm in Spring,
they doff all their coats, in a fling - 
the he-males stay glamorous, 
while the girls, they are amorous, 
parading about in pajamorous.

The girls dress again in the autumn,
they're practical creatures, not naught'em;
when it's hotter than blazes, 
their stripping amazes; 
by the time it grows chilly, they've got 'em.

- © t.m.p., July-18, 2013_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'My collies always acted as if they'd memorised the Loyal Dog Manual & added a few 
extra pointers... just to really pull at your heart-strings.

My terrier's never going to read the manual, & instantly forgot you ever gave her a copy. In fact, 
she's working on her own book, entitled "Here I am! Love me always, but only on my terms".

Collies say, "I like to be with my family at all times." Terriers say, "I like to know where my family is,
& where I've left them, at all times..."

~~~~~ PickleLily_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Don't judge each day by the harvest U reap, but by the seeds U plant.' 

~~~~~ Robert Louis Stevenson_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'In order to use a shock collar effectively, you need impeccable timing, excellent knowledge 
of dog behavior & stress signals, and excellent knowledge of learning theory.

And if you have these things, you shouldn't need a shock collar.'

~~~~~ Ouesi, paraphrasing another well-known trainer. :thumbup: Aug. 2nd, 2013_


----------



## leashedForLife

_ "Training dogs through pain & fear must stop, and banning electric shock collars 
& prong collars from our training branches marks a significant step toward 
realising this goal."

~~~~~ Mr Robert Honey, 
Chairman of the British Assoc of German Shepherd Dogs;
Aug. 14, 2006 _

CLICK! Good man... :thumbup1:


----------



## leashedForLife

_'The only dogs folk should own, if they are going to trust them 110% in any circumstance, 
is the stuffed variety!'

~~~ LexieDHB, Aug. 20, 2013_


----------



## Fleur

I do like popping in and browsing through the quotes you post - so please keep them coming 
Some make me  others  but most


----------



## SleepyBones

_Fear not for our safety, our furry, cuddly, 
well trained, UK police dogs will leap to our defence_

Worst police dog in the world - YouTube
.


----------



## leashedForLife

Fleur said:


> I do like popping in and browsing through the quotes you post - so please keep them coming


Thanks, Fleur - 
i especially get a kick from finding a goody on PF-uk. :thumbsup: Those are like finding pearls 
while strolling the beach - a wonderful surprise.


----------



## lilythepink

you can find pearls whilst strolling on the beach? where, I want some.:biggrin5:


----------



## leashedForLife

_"Dogs that aren't exercised or socialized, who spend their day on a bed, are not spoiled. 
They are deprived, & live in a gilded cage. To me, spoiling is giving everything [else], 
but never a job. Spoiling is living above & beyond the... social norms. Like a billionaire socialite 
on the cover of People magazine.

So the questions I ask people are, 'Are you happy with the dog?', & 'Does this dog put other people 
in harm's way, or cause discomfort by their behaviour?', &, 'Is this dog getting what s/he needs?'

I think confusion & lack of consistency are a huge cause of behaviour problems. 
Not the number of bones a dog has, or if s/he's allowed on the rec-room sofa. 
Those are fixed by putting rules on the owners."

~~~~~ Yvette Van Veen, on Linked-IN; Aug. 22, 2013_


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Just as I wouldn't now put a baby to sleep on [her or his] tummy, I wouldn't use dominance 
to train my dog. This to me is the greatness of the human species: we learn and progress.'

~~~~~ PickleLily; Aug. 28, 2013_


----------



## leashedForLife

it's been so long since i found a truly wonderful quote, but i think this qualifies...

_'Be to their virtues, ever kind. Be to their faults, a little blind.'_

from the book _'Dog Breaking: The Most Expeditious, Certain & Easy Method, 
Whether Great Excellence or Only Mediocrity Be Required, With Odds and Ends
for Those Who Love the Dog & the Gun_, by W. N. Hutchinson, published in *1848*.

The book discussed how to train hunting dogs: Pointers, Setters, & other birdy breeds.
Mr Hutchinson advocated reward-based training, & criticized men who have _"a strong arm 
& a hard heart to punish, but no temper & no head to instruct"_.

I think certain "modern" trainers who claim it's essential to dominate the dog, & who persist 
in using aversive tools and coercive techniques, could learn a lot from an author whose book 
is 165 years old.


----------



## leashedForLife

we were discussing what to do with a cat who's been declawed on all 4 feet,
was adopted as an adult [the owner doesn't know when the declaw was done],
& has a bad habit of *biting* when anyone does something Kitty doesn't like -
doesn't always puncture skin, but painful pressure.

One member of the Linked-IN forum suggested, _"Tap his nose - cats don't like that!"_...
To which i replied,

_"Dogs forgive; cats rarely forget. 
Obviously, y'all are free to do whatever U feel is best, but for anyone who 
works with both species, i'd suggest U keep this particular divergence in mind. 

This is the litmus-test of every cat & human interaction: 
'Are we making happy memories, or bad associations?" _


----------



## leashedForLife

_Dr Sophia Yin, talking about harsh training-methods:

'The animal may do what you want, but its because theyre fearful,
& theyre not happy. And that's not what we want.'_

DoG bless Dr Sophia -
a massive horde of animals have been waiting for her at the Rainbow Bridge,
& they're ecstatic. Those of us left behind, human & nonhuman, are bereaved. :nonod:
Much, much too soon. We need her compassion.


----------



## leashedForLife

_'Although not yet studied thoroughly, dogs may also exhibit certain types of 'prosocial' behavior.
These are spontaneous actions, intended to help another individual in some way, usually without
obvious benefit to the helper.

Psychologists have defined four general categories of prosocial behavior: comforting, sharing,
informing, & helping. At least anecdotally, comforting is something that dogs seem to excel at -
many owners relate that their dog is very empathic, seems to know when they're sad or having
a bad day, & often stays close at hand, to provide comfort & love.

Behaviors related to sharing may be less common, but certainly many of us have known a dog
or two who readily share toys, bed or food with others.

...prosocial helping is a bit different [from taught behaviors, as it] occurs spontaneously with
little or no former training. Prosocial helping behavior is intrinsically (internally) motivated,
by empathy or a sense of community, & occurs without an obvious or anticipated reward
for the performer.

For dogs, this form of helping is considered to be a relatively complex social behavior -
it requires two things: the dog must understand the goal of the person who is in need,
& the dog must be motivated to help the person to achieve that goal."

- Linda Case,_ Lend a Helping Paw | The Science Dog


----------



## leashedForLife

_He who overcomes by force, overcomes but half his foe.'_

~~~ John Milton


----------



## leashedForLife

_'We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them.'_

~~~ Albert Einstein


----------



## leashedForLife

_'If the only tool you have is a hammer, you tend to see every problem as a nail.' _

~~~ Abraham Harold Maslow


----------



## rona

"The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure and the intelligent are full of doubt." ~ Bertrand Russell


----------



## rona

If your dog thinks you're the best don't seek a second opinion.


----------



## rona

An expert is a person who knows more and more about less and less until eventually he vanishes up his own ass.


----------



## rona

Sometimes the questions are complicated and the answers are simple. Dr Seuss


----------



## rona

Definition of 'an expert' :
'X' is an unknown quanitity, and 'spurt ' is a drip under pressure!


----------



## leashedForLife

_

'I got into behavior because I wanted people to know they dont have to use force,
to get their dog to do what they want. If people can understand why their dogs...
misbehave, they can have a much better, more-fulfilling relationship, thats actually fun.
Your relationship with your dog should be fun. It should not be like you at work, 
having to boss... people around, because theyre not doing what you want.

So I want everyone to experience the joy, the actual joy, of having a dog.' _

~~~ Sophia Yin, DVM.


----------



## Guest

I dont know who to attribute this to nor if its accurately quoted, but basically:
When people tell me theyve had dogs their whole life I want to say, and Ive had a vagina my whole life, doesnt make me a gynecologist."


----------



## leashedForLife

courtesy of the gallant @Knightofalbion - this proverb:

_'The spoken word is soon forgot
by thee ---- but it has perished not;
In other hearts, 'tis living still,
and doing work - for good, or ill.'_

Consider the effect not only of what U say, but what U do -
particularly on those nonhumans U meet, or live beside.
:yesnod:


----------



## leashedForLife

_Koch's Behavioral Postulate:

'Whoever *wants* it the most, *gets* it.'_

Hence the primacy of *deference* among dogs, & relative rarity of genuine *dominance*
or physical *aggression -* fighting isn't common, dogs prefer to defer, & they're usually
happy to negotiate.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
i'd lost track of this thread, & had to dig diligently to turn it back up. 
.
I found a nifty quote, but it's not about training - it's about POWER - who has it, who doesn't,
& the terrible inequities that result.
.
.
_'The meek may inherit the earth, but they can forget about the mineral rights.'_
_ ~~~ Jean Paul Getty, USA industrialist & financier_
_._
_._
_._


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
courtesy of @Ceiling Kitty - & *Hanlon*, whom i don't know, but intend to look up - 
.
.
_'Hanlon's razor comes to mind: _
_*"never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity".*_
.
.
.


----------



## Magyarmum

I saw this the other day which made me giggle .....

*Shar Pei*
(noun)

Someone who cant hear their name being called repeatedly
but can hear a bag of chips being opened through three walls
and a thunderstorm!


----------



## MiffyMoo

Magyarmum said:


> I saw this the other day which made me giggle .....
> 
> *Shar Pei*
> (noun)
> 
> Someone who cant hear their name being called repeatedly
> but can hear a bag of chips being opened through three walls
> and a thunderstorm!


Haha, I heard this attributed to Huskies as well


----------



## leashedForLife

.
_'The truth may set you free, but first it's going to p*ss you off.'
~~~ Gloria Steinem, journalist & feminist
.
.
._


----------



## Magyarmum

*Shar-Pei
*
A breed of dog which behaves as though it's doing the world a favour by just existing!


----------



## leashedForLife

.
_'What counts in life is not the mere fact that we have lived. It is what difference we have made to the lives of others that will determine the significance of the life we lead.'
 ~~~ Nelson Mandela
.
.
._


----------



## JoanneF

I haven't read all the way through so excuse me if this has been said already -

'I want to be the sort of person my dog already thinks I am'


----------



## leashedForLife

.
Yes, it's already posted in a couple of variants, but it bears repeating, Joanne. 
Thanks!
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
_'In the end, only kindness matters.'

............... ~~~ Jewel Kilcher
.
.
._


----------



## leashedForLife

_.
'The greatest work that kindness does to others is that it makes them kind themselves.'
. ~~~~~ Amelia Earhart
.
.
._


----------



## leashedForLife

.
_'Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed citizens can change the world;
indeed, it's the only thing that ever has.'

................................................. ~~~ Margaret Mead
.
.
._


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
_"It is impossible to make a man understand something, if his livelihood depends on not understanding it."_ 
................................................................................................................................ _~~~~~ Upton Sinclair_
_._
_._
said of the current worry over Arctic, particularly Siberian, massive methane-releases as permafrost turns into mush, & previously-trapped gases rush, seep, bubble, & explode upward - under the ice of lakes, under the sod of tundra, seeping from deep in the soil, in sinkholes that explode when caves of methane are suddenly released, & so on.
.
_._


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
thinking of our CombOver POTUS -
.
_"...let me tell you something, folks: You can't fix stupid. There's not a pill you can take; there's not a class you can go to. Stupid is forever."_
................................................................................................ ~~~~~ Ron White, U-S comedian, telling it like it is; stupid, like extinction, is permanent.
.
.
.


----------



## Sairy

"Training often fails because people often expect way too much of the animal and way too little of themselves"


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
the Scots' national symbol is the thistle - prickly, tough, a favorite of bees & butterflies, hard to kill.
.
the legend or motto of the thistle is, _'Nemo me impune lacessit.' __- _No one harms me & is unpunished.
This is also true of the nonhumans we train or rear - hurt them, control by threats, punish?... They hurt back.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
courtesy of kathryn773 from a list of 'Life Truths' -

_"Don't worry about 'what people think', they don't do it very often."_
_ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Anonymous [who was a woman]_
_._
_._
_._


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
_'It is found that anything that can go wrong at sea generally does go wrong, sooner or later, so it is not to be wondered that owners prefer the safe to the scientific..._ '

Alfred Holt, engineer, in  '_Review of the Pro__gress of Steam Shipping __during the last Quarter of a Century'_
Minutes of Proceedings of the Institution of Civil Engineers, Vol. LI, Session 1877 - 78
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
_The old donkey_

_When forests walked and fishes flew
And figs grew upon thorn,
Some moment when the moon was blood,
Then, surely, I was born.

With monstrous head and sickening bray
And ears like errant wings -
The devil's walking parody
Of all four-footed things;

The battered outlaw of the earth,
Of ancient, crooked will;
Scourge, beat, deride me - I am dumb - 
I keep my secret still.

Fools! For I also had my hour -
One far fierce hour and sweet:
There was a shout around my head,
And palms about my feet.

- G. K. Chesterton
.
._


----------



## leashedForLife

.
courtesy of @Bob Ford -
.
.
_'Giving up doesn't always mean you're weak; sometimes it means that you're strong enough to let go.'_ 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Anonymous, who was & is a woman 
.
.
.


----------

